# COMPLETED: Win Your Wish List | February 2010 - $250 in Prizing



## admin

Great gear is something we all want. Maybe, just maybe, Overclock.net can help you get that piece of hardware you need for your rig.

Each month (or so) Overclock.net will award up to $250 in hardware upgrade cash (via paypal) to help people achieve their upgrade. Some months we may pick 5 members who are requesting $50 for upgrades. Other months we may give all of the $250 to that Overclocker who is bound to set a new record.

Getting the cash will be partly about luck and partly about your story and how these funds can bring your box to the next level.

In order to be considered, In this thread, tell us:

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Happy Overclocking!

The Winners for this month have been selected!

Dropkickninja - $30
el gappo - $20
jshay - $100
Perry - $100

To claim your money please send a paypal request to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username and the contest name.
*Also*, please PM me your paypal address so that we can verify each request.
Congrats to all who were selected


----------



## SporkofdooM

I would like to edit my post, I picked up a Hyper 212+, so I would have no need for a Xiggy









a) Radeon 5850
b) Approximately $75
c) It's becoming pretty clear that a 5850 would be more powerful than crossfired 512mb 4850s, plus I'd like to stay with a single card. I've been checking out HWbot and I would like to get involved with that.

I need to buy an engagement ring too, so my computer funds are becoming more and more limited


----------



## Phaedrus2129

A.) A Prolimatech Megahalems and two S-Flex fans for push/pull
B.) ~$100
C.) My Q9550 is apparently a very low voltage chip that can hit high overclocks on relatively low voltage. Unfortunately it's limited by my heatsink and motherboard, with heat being the main concern. If I get the Megahalems I can probably clock to 4.3GHz+ and start using it to SMP fold for OCN. Plus I'll freebie my Thermaltake V1, which is still an excellent cooler for dual cores.

Alternatively, $200-$250 for a watercooling loop with the same goals, only to >4.5GHz


----------



## ACM

*a)* XIGMATEK Dark Knight from Newegg *Or* another XFX 9800GT from newegg so I can fold with two 9800gt getting me 12k PPD.
*b)* $45.00 for DK *Or* $110.00 for 9800GT
*c)* Keep my CPU temps down low so I can run a CPU folding client for OCN 24/7 *OR* as of the 9800GT so I can fold with two 9800gt's getting me 12k PPD. also my Birthday Is on the 16th this month would be a nice gift.


----------



## shadow19935

Get a decent GPU for my shiny i7 so that it doesnt sit there at 20% load in games.. got a XFX 9600gt atm :/
Then win HWbot points


----------



## Ocnewb

My February 2010 Wish List:
a) I'm looking to buy another Ram set.
b) I would need around $100
c) I really want to try out the new Ram kit so i can get higher points in Benchies.
Thank you!


----------



## frankenstein406

Evga 780i motherboard

Funds needed $110

This will be used to replace my dead abit sli so i can use my q6700 and sli cards. It will be used for folding 24/7 and overclocking with some tecs I recently acquired.

Thanks ocn!


----------



## woodpigeon4

a) GTX 280
b) Around Â£160
c) Pretty simple really - I fold a lot on my GTX 280, and am currently trying to get my 8800GS folding as well. Another GTX 280 would mean more PPD, and of course I would continue to fold on my existing cards. The added gaming performance wouldn't go amiss either


----------



## el gappo

A) A dice/ln2 pot








B) About Â£100, will get a cheap custom heavy job from bartX the ln2 is on me lol.
C) To take the x1 and x3 global wprime categories on hwbot for starters







and many more ....

I will be able to contribute that little bit extra to the amd section and I literally have a pile of hardware sitting here ready to be benched. I might even start doing some exclusive reviews







+ it will give us a well needed boost in the Forum warz which Ive been Rallying members up for







We are in with a damn good chance this year


----------



## Damir Poljak

I would like a ssd: OCZ Vertex Turbo OCZSSD2-1VTXT60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Price: $299CAD (~$282USD)
I will add the rest








This ssd will allow faster system (OS) on my PC. I don't wanna lie, this is my first build and I honestly don't know yet how can I demonstrate this improvement on OCN, but I'll do my best.
Thank you


----------



## Mikezilla

a) Asus P6X58D Premium
b) $235
c) This will help me piece together my i7 system so that I can pursue high clocks to share and guide others on doing. I would also be able to then make my current Desktop a 24/7 folding machine.


----------



## Bloodfire

a) GTX280,

b) ~200$.

c) I want this card so I can start getting more points than Mega_Option101 on FAH. I plan on buying a Fermi card later too, but I have two PCs... that means I can freebie my 8800GT, use GTS250 just for folding, GTX280 for one PC (folding/gaming) and use the Fermi for folding/gaming.
Then my dream of catching up with Mega again will come true. *sigh*


----------



## dropkickninja

a) pci usb card
b) $15-30
c) my folding rig is down right now because my usb devices aren't recognized by any of my ports. Current is flowing through ports so it must be some kind of software problem, but I can't log onto my computer so I'm kind of stuck. This seems to be the fix though. I really want to keep my production up and my ps3 isn't doing well solo


----------



## kinubic

A: a modular psu or 2nd gpu or soundcard
B: 50-200
C: been wanting a *Modular psu* for awhile. i bought my current psu as the only option when i was building my pc and didnt have the extra funds for a modular one. getting the modular psu would get me 1 step closer to modding as i plan to sleeve the cables using murder mod sleeves/mdpc!
the *2nd gpu* would help me gain more points for team OCN in folding! ive been folding since i built my rig and still am! ^_^ folding ftw
*Soundcard* - ive been using onboard for awhile now as much as i love having the best quality music/sound never had the time/money to buy the soundcard


----------



## Cerberus

New Motherboard
~$60-75
This motherboard has given me nothing but problems, First it gives me the error 88 code, I was like ok no problem.

RMA.

Get it back, boots, Kills iteslf overnight, Another 88.

Right now im on a S754 rig...


----------



## aznricer112

a) core i5-750 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-215-_-Product)

b) $200 from newegg.com. I will get the other parts needed (mainly MB and new RAM)

c) I've been wanting to build my friend a new computer because of some family issues he's been through. He recently lost his mother and has never met his dad through 18 years of life. His mother has done so much to take care of her son, but now she has left us.

I was trying to put together funds to build him a computer because he has never had something to call his own.

Luckily, I came across this thread. If I am lucky enough to win the money for the processor, I would give him my "sig rig" and build a new computer with the core i5.

The core i5 rig will be used for team folding.net (about 22 hours/day). Proof of a performance increase will be shown through CPU-z. I feel that giving back to those important to you is very important. Therefore, I feel like I should be helping OCN and my dearest friend.

However, most importantly, giving my friend a fast rig would make his life so much more enjoyable. I don't think anyone has done something like this for him, ever.

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## tK FuRY

A) Better overclocking LGA775 board (EP-45 or Tpower45)
B)$100-$160ish
C) I can finally push my chip back to 4.9GHz - 5.xGHz on air.


----------



## Korben

A. GPU Loop
B. ~$200
C. After being on air cooling on my GPUs for a while, once Fermi comes out I will look into water cooling those babies and seeing how much computational power I can push out of them to see what kinda frames I can get and quite possibly begin folding.


----------



## merple

a) 3 Gentle Typhoons
b) ~$45
c) Slowly been saving and piecing together parts for watercooling. Once I get all the pieces I can finally mod my cosmos, get a build log up and start overclocking.


----------



## Aqualoon

A) Corsair 750HX

B) $150.00

C) I'm folding on my sig rig whenever I'm not gaming, so that's about 22 hours a day. Temperatures are starting to come into play since my machine is at load non-stop. Cable management is extremely important and modular would really help me improve my airflow.


----------



## n1helix

a) ATI Radeon HD 5770
b) $170
c) reduce that gpu bottleneck, heck i would even give away my gts250 if i got the 5770


----------



## DuckieHo

1) i7 rebuild. Would sell my existing setup and upgrade.
2) All $250.
3) The more I learn... the more I can help! I need an i7 for those 42 PCIe lanes!


----------



## allikat

I'd like a new motherboard, about $150 worth. EIther an Asus M3A78-T or a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P. Sorry, the UK is an expensive place...
I'll happily HWbot this machine, and with the replacement board (and newer, bigger clocks too)


----------



## unknownSCL

I would use the $250 To finish helping me build a nice i3 lanbox. And fold a few days out of the week with my sig rig. (i'm currently jobless, So i don't have the money to help pay bills)

1.)G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB
2.)LIAN LI PC-A05NB
3.)AS5

Ok hopefully it's not to late to update this so i will just edit from this point on. Due to lack of funds, i didn't have enough to go i3.

1. Radeon HD 5770 XXX Edition 
2. -$250
3. My parents gave me their old HP computer and i would like to start folding with my 8800gtx if i did win this.


----------



## smokinson

1) Asus M4A78t-E Motherboard & CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
2) $250
3) I have never done sli/crossfire and everytime someone asks a question about sli/crossfire i feel like a complete noob. I have a 5770 arriving 2/3 and if this happened i would buy the new one as soon as i saved up the rest!


----------



## Hammerdin

A. Phenom II X4 965

B. $190

C. I really want to get a quad core and try out AMD for once. I want to see how GTA4 and BFBC2 run with a quad. And when i have the rep, my old parts will be sold back to OCN at crazy low prices.


----------



## Loosenut

could use a AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz to better improve my cpu folding from 1900 ppd. its $189

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727


----------



## oliverw92

1) i5 750
2) $180
3) The World's Smallest PC had a leak from a faulty Swiftech component. Swiftech REFUSE to replace my motherboard/offer any kind of help in getting it replaced. I have just got enough money together to buy a new mITX motherboard, but i need a new 1156 processor to complete the build! The PC is due to appear in CustomPC once finished, and there is a chance at going on MDPC! If you were kind enough to help me, i would put an OCN applique on the case so OCN would get seen by loads of people. I would setup the rig for folding, but there is no point since it only has a 4670. I will submit my scores to HWBot though! I really need your help in finishing the World's Smallest Watercooled PC!


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).


a) 2x38mm high cfm case fans to help cool my rig.
b) $40
c) It will allow me to keep folding once the colder months have ended.


----------



## SmasherBasher

The only thing I want at this point is a MOTM badge. To do that, I need a case. A Lian Li full tower sounds nce.


----------



## rtop2

A)Q9550 
B)180$ish
C)This will help me push out some ppd for OCN with smp folding, Id be able to clock wit pretty high with my wc, I could also help on the hwbot team.

PS. Thanks Admin and the Overclock.net People who made this possible, this is a wonderful thing to get people started or continuing.


----------



## Sanders54

a) E5200/5300
b) 60-70 USD
c) I need a CPU to finish my dedicated folding machince so I can start GPU folding.


----------



## Tank

a) GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 motherboard
b) $184.99 
c)My MSI motherboard died on me after 4 months of use, this has turned me off from wanting to use a MSI motherboard again. I am aiming to be able to use this board to help me finally break the 4Ghz mark with my AMD Phenom II 955BE. Since my motherboard died I haven't been able to fold consistently because of this, the increased performance will allow me to crunch some major Wu's and also allow me to get my two GTS250's and my newly acquired 9600GSO folding all at the same time. thus hopefully with all them combined I will be able to break the 20k PPD for team ocn. and this in turn can also help me in the ranks for the team as well. I am currently ranked 445


----------



## pow3rtr1p

1.) FILCO Otaku Cherry Blue Mechanical Keyboard
2.) $125
3.) I am a founding member of the Official OCN TF2 team. Recently, my Saitek's A and D keys have been sticking, jeopardizing my movement in game. It has started to become more and more of an issue, so I need a new keyboard.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

1. Parts for folding rig: 2x 9800 GTs + e1200 + 1x1GB RAM 
2. $180 (Plan to buy used, not new, to cut down on costs. If this is still not enough, I'll add the difference myself)
3. I'd really love to get a second dedicated folding rig up. So far I've the case, motherboard, power supply, and possibly a spare harddrive. I just need two cards to fold 24/7 in the rig and a cheap CPU and RAM to make the machine work. I'd love to fold on 9800GTs, but I can downgrade to 9600s if money is an issue. I already fold for OCN with my sigrig, but I have to turn folding off when playing games on my GTX 260.


----------



## replay

I would like a ASUS ATI 5770 around 150â‚¬ here, I will add the rest.
Or A good cpu cooler for my E8400 (still on stock cooling)

Thanks and good luck all


----------



## richuwo11

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig? new video card... something like a 5870 or Nvidia's future offerings.

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup? Any amount will help, but all $250 would def get me there.

c) Why you want to add this?

I've had my 8800GTX for about 2.5 years now, and its starting to show its age with newer games, especially when the DX11 titles release this year. I really want to play BF:BC2 maxed @ 1900x1200 DX11, my most anticipated game this year.

How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net?

Some benches illustrating the jump from an 8-series Nvidia card to the current gen ATI 58xx series/Nvidia Fermi. I know many ppl still have 8-series cards holding out for the next big thing, and I think its time for an upgrade.


----------



## pinesol

a) A new full-tower case that has support for water cooling down the road (HAF 932, Cosmos S, etc.)
b) $100-150
c) My old old cooler master centurion is a great case for someone not looking to overclock much. It has 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan, and provides almost no headroom to overclock my 955. My chip itself is probably capable of 4 ghz as it is currently running at 3.7 with only 1.4v. A new case that will eventually enable me to set up a WC loop, while giving me a much needed airflow improvement would be my perfect upgrade. Thank you!


----------



## sweffymo

a) halifax1's 9800GX2 (http://www.overclock.net/video/64284...e-9800gx2.html)
b) $165
c) I want to use it to fold. I try to fold at least 18 hours a day, but my 4890, while powerful in games, only gets around 3k PPD... With a 9800GX2 I could get SO MANY MORE points. I may need a new PSU so that I can fold with the 4890 and the 9800GX2, though. I can buy that with my own money.


----------



## JeevusCompact

a) Thermalright Venomous X CPU Cooler with a pair of 120mm x 38mm Sanyo Denki San Ace 109R1212H1011 Case Fan's. Push/Pull Configuration.

b) I would need an additional $100.

c) To better cool my processor for that I will be able to exceed better overclocking. My choice will allow me acheive my goal to the persuit of performance. I will demonstrate through benchmarking results & as I am a new folder to Overclock.net and for Overclock.net my demonstration will follow through [email protected] Donor Statistics[JeevusCompact] with an increase of PPD.


----------



## Harrier

a) CM Storm Scout
b) Â£55. I already have ~Â£20 for it.
c) I want this to complete my build. Since it'll be a lot quieter than my current busted up case I'll be able to leave my rig on overnight and will consider beginning folding for OCN.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jbobb

1. I have been wanting to upgrade my GPU for a while now, but can't afford to at the moment. I have about $100 saved up so far, but other expenses (Daycare and my daughter will be starting pre-school this year) have kept me from being able to get enough saved up (along with my wife hating when I spend money on my computer). I would really want a 5870, but will probably end up with a 5850 or maybe a Fermi when it comes out depending on price.

2. Would probably need about $100-150. By the time the winner is picked here, I might be able to save up a litte more to make up the difference.

3. I would like to add this because it is showing signs of slowing down with newer games out and would like to keep up with current hardware. I would also be selling my 8800GTS card here on OCN at a good price beings I know a lot of people use the 8800's for folding.


----------



## jshay

A) Majestouch Tactile Touch NKRO + steelseries QcK 
B) I would need $150
C) I'm using my old keyboard and mousepad from my old Compaq computer which I bought in the late 90's/early 00's. I want to get better at TF2/BC2 since I believe these old products are bogging me down and I would love to join the TF2 team or BC2 team if there is one.

Picture of my mouse / keyboard setup:


----------



## kwint

1)A scythe mugen 2 or equivalent, and a 4850.
2)roughly 150
3)I will demonstrate various bottlenecks with k8 processors and other cpu's i may have laying around. Also, I'll show how much overclocking can help with scores. I'll also put up my 8600gt as a freebie or fold with it somehow.


----------



## KarmaKiller

1) GT200 card
2) The more the merrier, I have some saved already
3)I would fold like mad on it first off. Next I'd probably enter more bench comp's if I had a decent GPU. I know my CPU is good, I just need some GPU horsepower to help out. And lastly I've been playing competitive TF2 for awhile now, and it seems like my GPU holds me back some. I suffer from lag pretty often and it would be nice to not have to deal with it anymore.

Thanks admin! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## tom.slick

I'm building a new rig for folding and need a I7 for it. Folding on just the CPU could average 25,000 ppd for team OCN. I've already save $60 towards the price of an I7 at Microcenter so I need about another $190 to walk out of there with an I7.

Well I got the I7, so now I am down to just needing a GPU, I could get something for $80-$90 for a start

okay last time I update this.

I have the parts for the rig, but a second GPU would be great. I think that it would only be a good $80-$95 for a second GPU. So that would help by increasing my PPD


----------



## donutpirate

Not in since I won very recently. Actually just ordered my new heatsink









Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Typhoeus

a) Corsair H50
b) 78$ shipped
c) I want to use my CPU for folding, but it just can't keep up with the heat. folding on all four cores pushes my CPU harder (temp wise) than P95 for 10 hours.


----------



## E_man

1) A water loop
2)Probably 130$ after what I've saved for a 250$ total
3)I already fold cpu and gpu, clocking them higher would fold faster! Plus a watercooled system might make me play with HW


----------



## Sno

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

Another GPU so I can use my old one to Fold .

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup

$100-150 I'll throw in the extra cash and get a decent card or just get another 9800 GTX

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

By continuing to Fold and support the community by providing help to others.


----------



## muels7

A) GTX 285/275
B)$150-$200 depending on how much I can save with school tution going on
C) I can't afford to go i7 right now with the cost of the cpu mobo and Ram, so I am trying to maximize my folding ppd that I can get with my current rig without creating a dedicated folding farm. I would then move my 9800GTX+ to another rig and keep it folding to get more PPD. I had a death of a family friend from cancer at the end of November and ever since then I've been folding as much as I can. Obviously, the more points the better because then we can get closer to curing these diseases sooner.


----------



## om3n

nvm


----------



## Gizmo

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.


> Various mATX parts, notably Lian Li V351B and Asus Rampage Gene ii


b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup


> ~$320 for the case and motherboard


c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).


> I tried to "grow up" and thus traded a lot of my hardware off on a laptop. Unfortunately for myself, even though the laptop is quite capable of anything I throw at it, I enjoy tinkering with the parts more than actually messing with software. Thus, I'd really like to get a compact mATX system worked up so I can have both a small footprint and a functional computer.
> With regards to "demonstrating increased performance," the increased performance would certainly help getting a review site off the ground that myself and a few othe rmembers have planned. Furthermore, there's certainly going to be some OCN swag on the case, which always looks good on a nice custom build when posted on other sites.


----------



## Wavefunction

For OCN, a poem:

Two hundred thirty for a PSU is all that I request,
and if I had some help from you, I would do my best
to overclock my quad some more and fix my sig up fine
to be ready for the new upgrade when it has come the time.
My cable management right now is rather kind of slacking
but this Corsair is modular, and not at all lacking
for the many watts that I will need in the coming days
to prepare my system for upgrades that will help in so many ways.
For soon the 930 will be here and then I will be able
to make the plunge and upgrade to a core i7 label.
To upgrade to i7 then, I must sell this rig,
but if I get some help from you, I would dance a jig.
Money does not grow on trees, nor magically appear
But this contest from OCN is good enough and I would be sincere
in saying thanks and continuing on my overclocking career.
As a way of saying thanks, should you choose to help me
I would give away this PSU as a great big FREEBIE!


----------



## Nagoshi

A) A "new" video card (used, a 8800GTS G80 640MB Qual. Sample)
B) I have one securized for $55 used, shipped to Canuck land. Just need the monies.








C) Softmod it into a Quadro to boost SolidWorks, and when not doing SW, it would be folding, alongside my 8800GTS G92 512MB (when I have time to set it back up, that is). It's probably going to be folding 24/7 too.


----------



## airplaneman

_
a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig._
Motherboard/CPU/RAM for HTPC

_b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup_
$200

_c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.)._
I got an old computer given to me to use as an HTPC so I bought a graphics card for it (9400GT 1GB PCI) but the CPU (2.4GHz Celeron) is too weak to play HD videos so I'd like to upgrade it to something that can handle 1080p. If I win I will leave this machine folding for team OCN (even though it isn't much) whenever I'm not watching movies on it.


----------



## Rewindlabs

*a)* *Replacement AM3 CPU for my main rig*
*b)* *Any amount to get me towards my goal would be nice*
*c)* *It looks like my 945ES has a faulty IMC so memory intensive games are causing me to BSOD and that means i am going to have to replace it*


----------



## king_play334

i'd like to buy a Q9550 and/or E8400 to bench and overclock with for forumwarz.
probably between $150-$250 depending if i get both, or how much shipping is, etc.
it'd bring some good points in on hwbot aswell.


----------



## squall325

A Sapphire 5870.
Needs around $200 more








I wanna run CF and start folding for OCN once GPU3 Client is out. Of course it'll also improve my gaming visuals


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.)
a) Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
b) $125 Shipped on Newegg
c) It would allow me to get my Q9550 to decent overclocks, and regain my S3 functionality! I'd be able to fold on it better, 4GHz Quad via VMware = 3,000PPD!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Great gear is something we all want. Maybe, just maybe, Overclock.net can help you get that piece of hardware you need for your rig.

Each month (or so) Overclock.net will award up to $250 in hardware upgrade cash (via paypal) to help people achieve their upgrade. Some months we may pick 5 members who are requesting $50 for upgrades. Other months we may give all of the $250 to that Overclocker who is bound to set a new record.

Getting the cash will be partly about luck and partly about your story and how these funds can bring your box to the next level.

In order to be considered, In this thread, tell us:

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Happy Overclocking!

Well I would say a 5870 but the current price is too high and I wouldn't spend anyone's money on one. So at this particular moment, I'd just like a HD 5770. If I could find an old model XFX (reference board) in store at Bestbuy, I'd go for that. If not, then I guess any one that I can find that does have the reference board would be my first choice









Approximate Amount: $220 max (In store BB prices kinda kill it...if I can find it online, max of $170 just in case) and I'm willing to refund excess to support the next contest as well

I want this because it's a great low power performance graphics card. I would benchmark it, overclock it, and (the best part) test new GPU coolers on it and report results. The greatest thing I did with my HD 4850's was throw a Thermaltake DuOrb on it and post the results for everyone to see as far as the temps, noise, and overclocking headroom. I'd like to continue the trend.


----------



## btwalter

Please see post #330


----------



## BenRK

There are a lot of things I want, such as a new video card, a quad core CPU, more RAM, but there's only one thing I really need.

My computer runs on the warm side, my video card especially. I do want to overclock some, but I know I would just fry my computer with my stock cooling. I need a better cooling setup.

I'm looking at getting a new heatsync and fan for my processor, as well as some heatsyncs for my video cards memory, a PCI slot fan to move the hot air away from my card, and some new case fans (I have a 120mm one that came with the case, and an 80mm one I put in the front. Want to upgrade both to better 120mm ones, maybe with LEDs







). Also, I want to get a fan controller to get that little extra control.

Rough estimate, I'm looking at $95 shipped for everything, but it should cool my computer greatly. Maybe even to the point where I could store frozen items in it.









What would I do to give back to the community? Work log and I would start folding!


----------



## Spartan8

a) A new graphics card.
b) I need about $150. But every bit counts.
c) Ever since I got hooked on Folding during OCN's Foldathon I feel its time to step it up a notch. With this card I will be able to get higher PPD to make team 37726 top notch and help the cause.


----------



## BlackOmega

Asus P6T6. Yes I know it's more than $250 but I'll add the rest. If for some reason that is against the rules or whatever then I'd take this Evga board instead. Thanks.


----------



## Greg121986

A) Intel X25M
B) $200
C) I will give away my Velociraptor as a freebie!!!


----------



## Contagion

A) Another GTX 280
B) $180-$200
C)2 Reasons
1) I have been here a while and I think it is about time for me to start contributing more. Getting 2x 280's folding would really help out the site.
2) I do many reviews on here and dedicate a lot of my time to them. I would like to do a full review on SLI 280's and show it against other new cards like the 5870.


----------



## Console-hater

a) Intel X25-M Gen2 Mainstream 80GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive - OEM
b) Â£180
c) I wanted this because I got first rig I ever built and I was happy with its power but I feel it is bottlenecked by slow old HDD, I really need an SSD. I would fold my CPU for OCN if I had enough time.


----------



## hitman1985

A> swiftech apogee xt, tubing ~ 8 ft primo flex
B> ~ $ 120
C> to finish the half loop i have here for my i7 22/7 folding, as the gpu3 client is still nowhere near









thanks for the giveaway, nice opportunities to get ppl goin!


----------



## aaronmonto

Well, I've got a pretty golden i5. I just know I could hit pretty high if I had the money to sell my 5770 and buy a 5870... I already get almost 20k in 3DMark 06 with my 5770 alone.


----------



## stellarhopper

A: Corsair H50
B: ~$78
C: I am on stock with an i5 750 (dont laugh







) If I get this I can get better PPD as I will be able to get a decent OC. ( I fold for OCN -- Team Old School, and am ranked ~1.8k in the team currently)


----------



## imadude10

A) 640GB WD Black HDD
B) I would need around $65-$75
C) I get around 65-70MB/s MAX read from my ~7 year old HDD Raid. They don't even boot up half the time







I recently just started folding, so this hard drive will keep my rig running.


----------



## kow_ciller

1. LN2 pot
2. Around $200
3. I would switch my hwbot points over to OCN and bench for you guys =) 
(would move into top 20)


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


In order to be considered, In this thread, tell us:

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Happy Overclocking!


A. CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D - Retail
B. USD $229.99 (I'm forking broke and my upgrade budget has been virtually zero for almost the last year)
C. I'm already doing SMP bigadv folding but it uses up almost all of the 6GB I currently have. This leaves me precious little RAM for getting any other work done. That means I often have to shut down folding or start swapping like mad. More RAM would allow me to resume folding 24x7 as well as restart GPU folding, which I had to give up. Not to mention make it a bit easier for me to demonstrate Linux overclocking to the masses here.


----------



## Error 404

Edit:

A) 5770 or i7 overhaul
B) $160-$250
C) 
I'd either spring for a new 5770, and then maybe even freebie my 4850 or sell my mobo/CPU and get a i7 setup...I really want to see -bigadv in action


----------



## amder

a)AMD Phenom 965
b)$220
c) Needing a new CPU for multitasking dual core just dosent cut it!


----------



## Pir

34,99 euro Scythe Mugen rev2
99,00 euro Corsair XMS 1066 DDR2
160,00 euro Gigabyte GV260C

How this would benefit OCN? First of all it will be used for folding (go team 37726)







and since it will be paired up with a X3 435 i will use it to explore the potential of this budget setup.


----------



## Poontun

Thanks Admin, in.

A) Corsair 850HX
B)Â£128
C)I currently have no rig, this is mainly to do with me being 14 & not really have a large amount of funds nor much money coming in to spend(Personally, being 14 can be quite restrictive at times), getting this power supply would give me an extra Â£100 to spend on other things, such as a better GPU/CPU for folding, I would also love to enter some competitive gaming with OCN, unfortunately I am unable to do this currently but this would indeed be a great help.

Thanks again.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

An Upgraded processor
I currently run a 2.8ghz 775 and i'm looking for something bigger...

INTEL PentiumD DualCore 3.6GHZ/4Mb/800-- $129.95 +$4.85 shipping http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-Pentium-D-...temQQptZCPUs?h ash=item56392ce778 --

For Benching, And Would Like To Get Into Folding


----------



## Bartmasta

a) DDR3 RAM, 2000 MHz
b) It will cost about $215
c) Well as you can see I have 2GB DDR2. Upgrading to 4GB DDR3 2000 MHz (I will sell my current DDR2 board so I can have money for a DDR3 board) will be a good overall upgrade because 2 GB is a bit low for todays standards and I will be able to perform much better in CPU benchmarks (maxxmem, pifast, superpi, wprime, etc., thus getting more points on HWBot.

Thanks


----------



## nckid4u

I have been working hard to upgrade my current folding rig. I bought an i7 860 and watercooled gts250s. I have been a 24/7 folder for a while now and wish to help OCN reach the top of the pile in team folding. We are on pace to move past TSC and the folding team is growing nicely. I have volunteered for the folding focus group and try to contribute regularly. I also entered in the case mod competition last year as an amateur and have enter this year as intermediate. Ok enough blathering on and on...

My upgrade would be for some materials for the case mod and upgrade (both will happen together). I have sitting in boxes; a heatkiller waterblock, two new radiators, some 38mm fans, and new fittings. I purchased a gtx280 and full cover block from a member here and am waiting for its arrival. oops, still blathering...

Ok. I want to buy an EK res, compression fittings, and white tubing.

Total cost before shipping = $190.00

I will use these things to produce a quality case mod, increase my folding production, and I will also use this to allow me to give back to OCN. I will put up the parts I am replacing as prizes for future foldathons, etc. If you doubt my sincerity, check out some past foldathons. I gave away the winning case I modded for last years competition as a foldathon prize this fall. I will do the same if awarded this prize. Pay it forward...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

An i7 860

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup

I already have $100 saved for it so I need an additional $179

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Because I couldnt afford the i7 when I first built this rig and I need quad core performance to go along with my Vmodded GFX Cards so I can win some more HWbot points for team OCN


----------



## TrippinBimmer

a) XSPC RX480 Extreme Performance Radiator 
b) $124
c) I would like to clean up my watercooling system. Plus, it should make my temps alot better. So then I should OC MORE







Here is how my rig look right now...










-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Faster_is_better

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
*Some ram or a new graphics card.*
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
*$100-$120*
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
*Give my aging system a much needed boost for gaming, then I can get Win7 and as always keep on helping out OCN with what knowledge I have.







*


----------



## mrfajita

ASRock P55 Extreme, $140
4GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1600, $85

I could use as much as possible, those two upgrades would be ~$230.
The rest would go to my saving for the processor, a Core i5-750, and a new PSU, a Corsair Modular.

All for my new build, that will be used for folding, gaming, rendering, photo editing, etc. Because my current motherboard is weak and so is my CPU.


----------



## toan37

A) EVGA GeForce GTX 295
B) $200
C) I Would like to have this videocard mainly for Better Folding purposes, i have been currently saving up, and selling all the things i don't use to buy this card. i am $200 dollars short and cant really fold well with the card i have now. i am very serious into folding would like to shoot for a higher PPD


----------



## Jacka

*a)* A motherboard (K9A2 Platinum, P6N diamond or GD70) and PSU.
*b)* Around Â£130 (~$208) for the motherboard and Â£50 ($80).
*c)* After losing a dear relative to a disease that is having data processed by the [email protected] project, I have used some of my savings to buy some graphics cards to help contribute to the project.
Unfortunately I have 4 graphics cards sat doing nothing as the motherboard that I had been promised became unavailable.
With the contribution from the overclock.net community I will be able to get these graphics cards active and contributing towards the biological research that will hopefully, one day, find a way to stop certain types of disease.


----------



## egerds

a)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...n=790i&x=0&y=0 up from my 680i lt
b)Saving up
c)Folding with both of my 8800gt and both 9600gso' on 3 boards, I've move up quite a bit now with just adding the dfi lan party, 9600gso and other parts i've purchased from other overclock.net users. might even power up my asrock dual vsta x2 3800+ and x1950pro i got working and joined this community to get it up and running


----------



## LCK

1.) A new ep45-ud3p as an upgrade from my current g31-m7g DVI
2.) $125
3.) I want this piece of hardware because my current motherboard is barely capable any overclocking whatsoever. And I would like to be able to participate in this overclocking phenomenon and get the best out of my CPU. Doing this will allow me to participate more in this community as a whole.


----------



## Lefty67

1)I really want an SSD and work has been really slow lately.
2)$299
3) I really want and SSD and I guess want is the key word here. I dont really need it, but it was gonna be my first buy once work starts to pick up.


----------



## MijnWraak

a) MSI GD70 Motherboard + 3 9600 GSOs or similar purchased from OCN marketplace.
b) $250
c) I haven't been folding since I sold my last nvidia card, and I would LOVE to help OCN get increased PPD. My main rig is now a media center in the living room, so it gets little use for gaming and idles most of the time. It'd make a great heater as well









Thanks!


----------



## Arkuatic

I just need a stick of ram for this computer because 1gb doesn't let me upgrade to windows 7 so I'm stuck w/ XP.

1- gskill 2x2gb ddr2 ram at newegg
2- 85$+tax 93$ total
3- I can hopefully start folding again and upgrade to windows 7. Also I wouldn't have to read a magazine everytime I boot up my computer


----------



## Weezphili

a) I really would like to add a great video card to my farm, like a gtx260
b) about 200$
c) this would be a great addition to my farm of 8 computers crunching distributed computing projects like [email protected] and gpugrid in order to find cures faster for horrible diseases. These diseases make life hard for those suffering and the people close to them who care for them. The GTX260 is efficient and powerful and would fit nicely in the mix.


----------



## decapitator

1. 5850
2. 250$
3. freebies on ocn for what it would replace, and more


----------



## Chr0n1c

*a*) *What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
*
I would like to upgrade my sig rig mobo to a GA-EP45C-UD3R. [*Link*]

*b*) *How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup.*

About $120, but every dollar counts, especially if my wife doesn't know about it.









*c*) *Why you want to add this.*

I currently have an E6320 which is an ok C2D with some decent OC capabilities, however with my current motherboard I've hit an FSB wall limiting my OC to 2.1Ghz from a stock speed of 1.86Ghz. I won some money from OCN which I gave to my dad to upgrade his rig (GA-EP45C-UD3R with E6850) because I could not afford a birthday or Christmas present for him. He is now getting a Q6600 and I will inherit his E6850.

*What it will do for you.*

I know for a fact this new chip I'm getting is perfectly capable of 4Ghz, but like I said earlier, my motherboard is not. The P45 chipset is ideal for overclocking this chip, and the new motherboard will also allow me to upgrade to DDR3 in the near future while still being able to run my current DDR2. Also with the 1333Mhz FSB of the E6850, my current motherboard will not be able to utilize it to it's full potential. A new motherboard would enable me to at the very least get the most out of it at stock.

*How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net.*

Of course I will log any successful OC for readers with a similar CPU to follow in their quest for 4Ghz. I will also fold like crazy for team 37726, in hopes of contributing towards a #1 spot for OC Nation.


----------



## Izvire

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
*
A new GPU. I've been stuck with this 8800GT since 2007. Its way out-dated and I need moar power to run BC2! Thinking about an HD 5850.*

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
*
250$ = 180€ and an 5850 costs 280€ in Finland so I'd have to gather some more moneys, but its cool








*
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
*
My games aren't running smoothly anymore. Can't max games out like I used to. Gotta run low/medium graphics and honestly, that sucks! This is OCN - The pursuit of performance! Need moar powar! Naturally I'll post benchmarks comparing the old and new GPUs. And after that, I'll give my modded 8800GT as a freebie! As a way to say thank you to the OCN community!







*


----------



## EpicToast

a) Xigmatek Balder SD1283
b) $52
c) It'll let me overclock my i7 and "pwn" at folding -smp 8. I'll fold till my CPU explodes or melts. xP


----------



## Stampede10343

a) This Mobo or a similar AM3 board
b) $80 - $100
c) I'll finally get to see what my Phenom II is made of, i'll setup to fold on my cpu on all 4 cores and gpu, also i've been wanting to take my old parts and make my parents their own computer so i can have my computer to my self.


----------



## Socom

A):Asus P5N-T Deluxe

B):$130 Shipped

C): With this board, I will finally be able to push my overclocks over 3.0 lol







I plan to get back into folding asap but power bills right now are meh. I should be able to overclock my Q9550 to 4.0 and push my gfx cards a lot higher. In turn I should be able to make around 15k ppd with smp -4 and 2 gfx clients running.


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) Corsair VX550
2.) $70 (going off MSRP)
3.) Get my desktop back online, as of 2/18/10, PSU blew, no warranty left. 
So no folding for me right now.


----------



## xd_1771

8GB of G.Skill Eco RAM ($240 full price but if you count the money I gain from selling my current RAM the price is only around $140) - my RAM shoots to 4GB (causing my entire system to slow down) so often because of how I multitask and the programs I use that consume so much RAM (video editing) that I REALLY need more than 4GB of RAM!







The extra RAM would help me so much in terms of video editing/rendering performance (I create tech videos for my [still-upcoming sadly] YouTube channel TekDelta) and will seriously help in multitasking - which means even more of my usually-100-tabs-open-at-a-time-on-firefox are OCN tabs!









Good luck to everyone in this contest


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

I've always wanted to crossfire or sli, so another XFX 5850 BE would be nice
about $359.99USD
I always wanted to be able to max out any game, and I could never afford a case to fit a 5870 in and still get the card, so I figured sometime over time I'd get another 5850 and crossfire it, and then I'd complete my dream of having a 2 gpu system.


----------



## Perry

*The Story*
Since our son was born and my wife is still out on maternity leave getting only 50% of her wages from the government, things have been tight. We are not eating beans for breakfast, lunch and dinner but being on a budget obviously cuts into our play money, which includes any upgrades.

I have had to scrimp and save some money and have about $195 along with some extra cash coming from a laptop repair and full system build for a friend but the $250 would really go a long way in helping this along, especially since my upgrade also hinges on being able to sell my sig rig.

Normally I would not ask for the full $250 since I am not a greedy person but based on my sig rig, I think it's needed...that and I'm tired of being the modest, nice guy.

Because of my financial circumstances I have had to adjust my stance to that of a budget builder so here is my ground up, spring 2010 bang/buck upgrade. I may change the motherboard and CPU to go AM3 but the price will remain inline with what is listed here.

*A & B*
Intel i3 530 - $130
MSI P55-CD53 or CD55 - $135
OCZ OCZ3P1333LV4GK - $105
Scythe Mugen 2 - $37
Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 - $190
80GB Seagate SATAII HD (to pair with the one I have for RAID0) - $41
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue SATAII HD (storage) - $49
Samsung SH-S243D/BEBE DVD Writer - $31
NZXT Beta Evo ATX Case - $60 (the Tempest is just too big and noisy)
Ultra X4 850w PSU - Keeping from current rig

*C*
I do not fold since my rig is turned off at night to cut down on our energy bill and I'm not a hardcore overclocker so HWBot is kind of out of reach for me since I will have a hard time replacing anything that goes *POP* but I will post a log of the build for anybody who may want to build their own computer but are unsure of how to do so.

I make mistakes, I install things backwards, I forgot to connect a wire or two. I am basically your average end user but with a little motivation and just enough knowledge to be dangerous.

Build logs are likely dime a dozen here on OCN but you can never have too much information before you dive into something that will cost you hundreds of dollars.

We all had to start somewhere.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Paradox me

*1)* AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
*2)* $170
*3)* I don't see myself being able to upgrade my PC as much as I have in the past. Circumstances have changed and I can't pour money into it anymore, so I'd like a quad core to potentially keep me in the game longer (further on down the road).

I don't do anything that would help out OCN as a whole like folding, but I would gladly put my Phenom II X3 720 up as a freebie to OCN members looking for an upgrade.


----------



## monogoat

a) Another GTX260
b) $120, I'll cover the rest.
c) Would be nice to get some more PPD going from the GPU client, cpu runs a bit hot so I'm not using it.


----------



## PickledStiff

1) i5 750
2) $200
3) Any help to get my new rig off the ground would be excellent. That way I can retire this one from daily duty and get in on the folding action for team OCN.


----------



## Nalty

*A)* AMD Phenom II 550
*B)* Â£70/$111
*C)* I really need a new PC as at the moment I feel I cannot do anything at all to help OCN. A new CPU would be a great starting point for a new rig as I could build around it. If I get a share of the $250 I feel my new rig could contribute to the [email protected] team. I also do a lot of Photoshop work and its ridiculously slow on my current PC.

Thanks admin!


----------



## Yunus

Please accept this as my entry,

A) Any piece of hardware that will help me have a better pc.
B) Any cash amount doesn't matter
C)Well I got a Hp desktop, my Desktop is a705w and I really need an upgrade. I want to start doing some serious gaming or better then what I could done back then. I love computers and im going to go into computer enginnering, but it really stinks when you have a bad pc. I cant work because of school, and im trying to save up my money. My desktop really stinks, Im really happy I found these forums on learning how to make Custom Builds and what I should look into when buying or making a PC. Im interested in the Amd and cheaper builds, they are your bang for your buck. I will fold with my new pc being I will be using a graphics card, and I will give benchmarks of games such as Cod6, Left for Dead, Wow, and other games. I could also help other OCN members with their builds.

Thank You


----------



## slickwilly

I need $100.00 for a Gigabyte EP-45 UD3P, I beleave this board would allow me to get my Q9550 to 4ghz. or more, my only reason for this is Folding as no game needs that kind of CPU speed.
I beleave my currant board does not deliver enough power to reach such lofty goals

Any funds would help with this endevor.


----------



## BlankThis

a) EVGA P55
b) $220 CAD
c) I am in the process of acquiring parts so that I can get back into SMP folding on a quad for team 37726.

I ask for the whole amount but any amount will help me


----------



## thiru

I need 50$ to buy a CPU cooler and a coupe of 120mm fans for my rig, currently using stock cooler right now








With these I will be able to overclock my system (maybe unlock a 4th core







) and fold once again for OCN ! (have had a laptop only for the past 2 years, got my new rig last week)


----------



## xHassassin

1. GPU upgrade.
2. ~100, I'll take what I can get though. Should be able to get rest of the funds by selling my current 9800GT.
3. More FPS for OCN TF2 Team, more PPD if I can get [email protected] to work for me. Might freebie off my current aftermarket cooler if it doesn't fit upgrade.


----------



## wildfire99

1. Q6600
2. 100-140 on ocn for sale section.
3. honestly the only way this will help ocn is by helping me and one poor soul in the ocn fs section.


----------



## iamwardicus

1. I would like a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Motherboard

2. Price $125.00

3. I want it so that I can complete my computer rebuild. The board will OC better than my current one does - and surely let me get past 3.0GHZ. Also, I have a 2nd 2x2gb RAM kit I want to install so I have 8gb total. Between this motherboard, my existing RAM, and the quad processor I will eventually purchase I hope to increase my folding production for the OCN Folding Team (PASS TEAM RUSSIA!!!!!) and just make my personal computing experience that much better. It will also give me the extra capacity for a 2nd NVIDIA card later on for even MORE folding production. Lastly this opportunity is nice because it allows me to upgrade my rig and not take anything out of my wedding fund.

EDIT: If this is a month where the full prize amount goes to a random winner - my other purchase (with me covering the price difference obviously) would be the Corsair 850HX PSU. My BFG isn't too bad a power supply - but the 3.3v is more like a 3.2v... and it makes my case messy - I want a modular one to clean up the case pictures!. And I would freebie up my BFG to someone as it does work just fine, I just want better. This is just a random off chance - I don't really want the whole $250 but I would definitely have a productive use for it. [/EDIT]

Good Luck to everyone!!!!!

Many Thanks to Admin for the contest!!!!!


----------



## meticadpa

A Dry Ice/LN2 pot from bartx or Duniek.

About Â£80/$127 is what it'll cost for one. I can put in Â£50.

It will help me both with the Forum Warz this year and for some more points for the Overclock.net HWbot team.


----------



## mega_option101

Please accept this as my entry








Custom Phase Change Unit.
~$250 (I'll cover the rest







)
I have given it much thought, and in order for me to constantly bench (without having to wait until the summer for weather conditions) a phase change unit would be the best thing for me and my budget to obtain sub-zero temperatures ideal for overclocking and breaking world records. The reason behind having to wait for the weather is due to the fact that DICE benching is very toxic, and must be handled in a well ventilated room. Unfortunately, coming from up north (Canada), doing this in the Winter season is simply not an option as the temperatures are just too cold for anyone to stay outside for long periods of time, let allow bench for hours. A Phase Change Unit would permit me to reach sub-zero temperatures without having to worry about toxic fumes (well ventilated area not needed) or what time of year it is (Winter/Summer).

*Q: How you plan on contributing back to the community with your new gear?*

*A:* I have been submitting my benchmarks through HWBot for Team Overclock.net since I became a member here. I am now currently Team Captain and ranked 25th of 528 for Team Overclock.net and 21st in Canada. A Phase Change Unit would definitively open more doors for me to bench and submit more benchmarks for Team Overclock.net without having to wait until a specific time of year. In doing so, this would also benefit Team Overclock.net in bringing in more points (effectively increasing our current rank of 32nd in the world as a Team).

There are also other ways in which I plan to give back to Overclock.net for giving me this opportunity to really push our Community to new limits in the overclocking world! *Namely*, I propose starting a Benchmarking Focus Group with some of our team's top ranked members (on HWBot). The idea is similar in concept to the Folding Focus Group, in that it will be a private section for us teammates to discuss tweaks on how to improve our own benchmarks and how to push our team into the top! With this information, we will be able to bring this to the rest of Overclock.net's Benchmarking community!

I would also like to take this time to shine some light on our teammates (who have been supporting Team Overclock.net from day one, and keep continuing to do so by submitting benchmarks).

To whom a huge, Thank you is in order!


----------



## godsgift2dagame

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

*I am looking to add a new processor for my spare PC (brother uses it). We, along with two friends, are waiting for the release of Bad Company 2, and after hearing about the recommended settings, I think the Kuma 7850 needs to be replaced.* _* The processor I am looking to get is the AMD Phenom II 940. **The 955 and 965 are obviously better, but they don't warrant the price.*_

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
_*I've got about $50 set aside for this (brother's birthday coming up soon -Feb 9- & he got the money from my grandmother early.







*_

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
_*I'm not going to lie and say it's going to improve Overclock.net's team performance in any way. It will go in the 'spare' rig that my brother uses for gaming. In a way, though, it could technically help Overclock.net if Bad Company 2 crew allows him in. *_







_*Technically*_...


----------



## Vermillion

XSPC RX240 Radiator
$59.99 
It would push me over the edge to put my GPU's under water, for more folding powa!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

a) 2ND Kingston 40GB SSD
b) Â£70 -$110
c) To create a RAID setup. This will help me with overall load and install times on my system. My finding Benchmarks and statistics will be posted up on OCN of course.

Thanks.


----------



## Lshuman

I would buy a corsair h50 and a ati 5770 for my new rig. That way I could overclock my amd 965 cpu and post the results.


----------



## Brian_

i need a *Evga 260 gt* 190$ + 10 shipping the other 50$ goes toward a new dvd drive


----------



## ablearcher

I am looking to add:

New PSU (750W+)
It will cost about 150ish for a decent quality unit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817207003 this one, in particular. Based off of a very solid Seasonic design, but with no current limited rails (and very illogically done, too). So it can give all 750W









I fold, and I need a new PSU to power an additional 8800gs I have (and my new motherboard, too).

Thank you very much OCN for hosting such a contest!


----------



## Lshuman

I would buy a corsair h50 and a ati 5770 for my new rig. That way I could overclock my amd 965 cpu and post the results. I just got laid off and don't have any spare money at the time to finish my rig.


----------



## SilverPotato

a) A second 4890 and After market cooler
b) $250
c) I've never had a Dual GPU setup before. It'll help me get better performance in the up and coming games of 2010. I'll post results between single and dual 4890s in games.


----------



## harrison

h50


----------



## LiquidForce

75-100$ for a better CPU.

I would be able to finally finish my folding rig (which only needs a cpu and OS) so I could have my 8800gs and E2160 folding 24/7.


----------



## TheOcelot

I would love a CPU water cooling loop.
$175 to $200
I would buy it myself, but with insurance payments and everything I'm running tight on money. So this would really make my day. I would use it to overclock my Phenom II further then ever and will try to break records (The 945 is barely ever overclocked) and use it in HWBot. Also give away my s1283 in an awesome freebie game. And try to be the first Phenom II 945 member in the 4 GHz club







Thanks

Here is the HWBot list for my CPU.
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/phenom_ii_x4_945
If I win you will see my name on there representing OCN!


----------



## Mikecdm

a) I would like an Intel X3440 1156 cpu.
b) The chip goes for $239
c) I want this because I've been dying to try out folding with -bigadv and I don't have a chip with HT. Tripling my cpu ppd would be very nice.


----------



## Nburnes

A.) I would like a HIS H567Q512 Radeon HD 5670 - Newegg or possibly 2 of them
B.) Right now it is $99 with free shipping so around $100 for one $200 for 2
C.) I would like it so I could actually have a dedicated graphics card in my system. Not just using on-board graphics. Crossfiring these would be very nice. I would like to start folding more and this card would help. I would most likely also write a review on it, seeing how it is a $100 DX11 card. One would be great. Two would be even better


----------



## Georc

A.) i would like a scythe musashi or arctic cooling accelero twin turbo for my 4890
B.)about $45
C.)I'll make a pictorial on the installation.


----------



## pcnuttie

a) I want a ASUS Maximus II Formula LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard, since i have an outdated motherboard so i can get rid of my old mobo.
b) Only costs 249.99
c) More room for overclock abilities, my current motherboard has limits, this one will give me much achievement to reach towards more than clocks at 3ghz even more power for my SLI set up i'm thinking of getting.


----------



## getbigtony

would like a GPU, but i have no funds saved for it
just signed contract for a house and i'm paying upgrades on the side, so it is not reflected in the price of the home = less property taxes
still owe $2100 to them for upgrades!

$250 could get me two 260s, a 285, used 5850
i'd start folding for OCN!
why not go for the max, right?

or perhaps a 5770


----------



## JDMfanatic

a) Noctua CPU Cooler (Noctua NH-D14)
b) 60$
c) Giving performance benchmarks with the i5-750 to show everyone that it's a great processor so I can push it farther than with this 20$ Cooler Master Hyper 212+, more quiet so I can finally fold overnight.


----------



## flightsimnerd

a) Corsair TX750W Power Supply
b) 144.99 at NCIX, no shipping needed since im local.
c) Basically, will freebie of my coolermaster eXtreme plus 600w and am planning to start folding. But dont want to strain this current PSU with the new GPU i will be getting soon. Really appreciate all these competitions admin!


----------



## Sin100

a.) GTX260 Graphics Card
b.) $194.99
c.) This would take more pressure off my GPU and help my gaming. I would guarantee to give away my HD4830 Graphics Card (Still a nice card, just not as nice as the GTX260) in the freebie section, this would generate a lot of activity, I would give it away to contributing members (members with over 100REP).

Thanks for this opportunity for everyone Admin!


----------



## Epona

a) GTX260/275
b) $200-250
c) I'd put my 9600GT up for freebie and I'd start using my GPU to fold for Overclock.net.


----------



## Blade1000000

i need a new power supply. my new mobo is due to arrive any day now and my current psu cant power it. i also have a gtx285 on the way and i need a psu with 6-pin and 8-pin pci-e power connectors. i want to get a silverstone strider 1000w as i will be getting another two GPUs and i plan to fold for ocn once this build is complete (i cant fold without a psu)

a) Silverstone ST85F-P 950W Peak Strider Plus
b)$220 Australian Dollars
c) i Would Start To CPU & GPU Fold for ocn and give away my 9600GT


----------



## Darkknight512

Hmm, I would love some more HDD space.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16822136111


----------



## Freelancer852

a) A couple GTX 285 water blocks.
b) $130-$140 per block, any amount helps!
c) I've found that folding my GTX 285's generates A LOT of heat and therefore overclocking is limited. Watercooling my GPU's would be a great way to increase my [email protected] PPD and help out Stanford with their medical research!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

a) Don't really need hardware, but i would love to have my own version of windows 7








b) $110
c) been stuck with XP home since 2004







, would love to feel and experiences all the glory of a new OS.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

I would really like a 64gb ssd. This corsair is $209 shipped and is pretty









I would really just like an ssd even if its a small one. I wouldnt really be able to use this to help fold or get hwbot points but I could use the experience I learn to help others

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233092


----------



## awaizy

a) Phenom II 955 C3 + Corsair H50
b) 100USD
c) With the cooling, my system temps will be low enough to allow me to fold for OCN. Right now, the temps are high and my ambient is pretty high, and running [email protected] yields too high of a temp. The Phenom II would be dedicated to [email protected] as well. Thanks!


----------



## ghost55

I would really like a corsair h50 ($80 at my local fry's) this would be useful in my current rig (my temps are stupid high) and in the rig i plan to build in the next two months.


----------



## TheLegend

a) Larger internal harddrive for my laptop
b) $40
c) I would like to increase the amount of space available to store programs. This would help my overall laptop usage and would not require me to port around a large external drive. It would help me be a better moderator.


----------



## Fusion Racing

a) Intel X25-V Value 40GB SSD. 
b) Â£92
c) Need to move to Windows 7 and would like to be able to take advantage of it with an SSD. Would really come in helpful when recording videos and rendering.


----------



## computeruler

a) 9800gx2
b) $150
c) To help out with the folding at home team and just help out with the cause overall. And to help beat those Russians!!!!!!!!


----------



## mth91

Honestly I would like to get a solid state disk or a larger hard drive. I'm going to be going off to college next year and as you can probably guess my budget is pretty cramped. I would need $100 for either of these, as I would just get a small solid state disk if I were to buy one. The solid state disk would decrease my boot time greatly, and the 1 to 1.5tb drive that I would like to get would allow me to backup my files (I have a lot of stuff on my drives), which I think will be important in college. This isn't any reason to pick me over anyone else, but it would make adjusting to college a bit easier.

I would probably get the terabyte drive though, since that would be a more responsible decision, since a faster boot time isn't really necessary. That backup drive is more of a need than a want, so i'll be buying it anyway, but I don't currently have the money to do it.


----------



## Arbiter419

A. A quality 500-600w PSU (Corsair, PC P&C, etc.)/GTX 260 or similar performing nvidia card
B. ~$200-$220
C. Fold. MOAR.


----------



## Evil-Jester

a) Corsair H50
b) $90 CAD
c) i can use it to cool my CPU better then stock to over clock farther and also help fold as when i fold my Cpu not gpu get rather HOT


----------



## Skagi

a) Corsair H50
b) $89.99 (CDN)
c) I want to start overclocking/unlocking. When I tried unlocking my neighbour cores hit 70+... I know this chip is solid, I can feel it. I got beat out on the cooling contest and I feel this would get me so much further with my computer. I've never even tried a moderate to major overclock, and I'm really hoping to soon.


----------



## defoLinY

a) I'm looking to upgrade to a used 4890 HD because my graphics card is getting somewhat old
b) ~$100
c) I would like some better frame rates in Borderlands as my screen gets all "matrixy" when I'm shooting wit and SMG at many enemies, and I'll provide pics of such enemies being shot at a high FPS

hehe


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

a) I'd like to upgrade my CPU cooler to a Corsair H50 + a few S-Flex fans
b) I'd need about $100
c) I'd like to increase my OC on my CPU, I'd also like to do a few tests between my V8 and an H50 too see the max OC I can get out of it, I'd also like to test different configurations/placements on the H50 to see where I could mount it to get best airflow/cooling properties all the while documenting it, and writing a review of the H50.


----------



## SiCK

) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig. a new graphics card since my gave up and dont have any spare for it im stuck just with the stock one.been like that for a while since been low on funds..and wouled be great if a pair of some good ram for my rig..

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup.havent really looked stuff up since i dont like to pretend im going to buy something when there is no money.just a replacement for my old one 8800gt or maybe just a tad higher would be even sweeter

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).well admin just to be on track i dont fold but if i would win this great needed prize i would promise i would look into folding and when i understand what it is i would be folding for folding.net to show my apreaciation thanks and i hope i get this i hardly win suff ever but i got my fingers crossed on this one.

ok will keep looking on this every month ill just copy paste my entry answers like admin said.And thank you admin for giving hope and something positive to look for each month.


----------



## shadman

A) Part of OCing is using alot of energy, so conserving some with a better PSU would be great using an energy-efficient one like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341017 So I can OC high

B) With tax and shipping it is exactly (without rebate) $87.17

C) With this high Overclock and being energy-efficient I will plan to leave my computer on a little more, but folding most of the entire time I use it. I havn't folded before because I'm usually encoding or gaming, but I would be willing to start it after I finish my new i7 (will do with/without winning) Also will freebie the rebate card when it gets here, and review the difference between my current and (possibly) new power supply.

Also, would like to point out that I just stress-tested my system and I'm using all the way up to 420W fully stressed on a 500W power supply. Not overclocked either. And it only has ~70% efficiency rating so I'm a little scared. Doing video editing and high-end tasks OC'd I'll need to have more power. This would help out alot.


----------



## Funcrazy1

A) Ziekos ZE-CA48B Camera Bag
B) $14.00 short








C) Would really need so when I want to do camera trips I can just put it in the bag and carry it with me and not have it dangling from my neck.


----------



## chandler

1) G15
2) ~$100
3) So I can be on at night on OCN with a lit up keyboard!


----------



## jackeyjoe

1. A HK 3.0 so i can get some massive overclocks









2.~$120 including shipping

3. A massive build log for my radiator build that i've been planning for about 6 months now and some massive overclocks to help with my folding (its rather measely right now, i only have my computer on while i use it which isn't long) and hopefully break some records for under water on a dual core (maybe even my 4870)


----------



## liberalelephant

a) GTX 260
b) $150
c) I would like to start folding for OCN. My 4850 gets very low PPD.


----------



## filipin0yboi

~$60
Orange techflex sleeving kit
gives me better cable management and spices my rig up and brings me a step closer to the full result for the rig which is to be orange >


----------



## GekzOverlord

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
Motherboard & Ram

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
Â£127.07 for the MSI 790FX-GD70
Â£92.76 GSkill 4GB (2x2GB) Ripjaw DDR3 1600

just did a currency conversion, that will come upto $351 Ouch
so minus the RAM should be around $203

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.)

i want to add this to my bare case that basicly has a few drives in and hasnt been used since back in october. I feel like ive already wasted Â£100 on the case and it isnt even being used, just feels like a giant door stop, due to personal problems there no way ill be able to afford to put anything in the case especialy considering the cost is just diabolical, theres no valid good reason why i deserve to win, but im sure ill contribute one way or another to OCN


----------



## Jplaz

1) Some AM2 CPU
2)$25
3) Could make a cool backup rig with one.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

I would dearly love a new case. My cheap case at the moment is too small for the CPU cooler to fit in with the side on. Air flow is terrible and the cost of compressed air is stopping me splashing out on any new components.

I feel like I ask too many questions and provide too few answers here on OCN. The last few months I've been reading every guide to [email protected] that I can find and next month, when I'm not using my PC so much for work, well, I'll be a new member of the OCN [email protected] team.

I'm also quite handy with tools and that is why would love to begin modding a Sunbeam UFO Cube Computer Case. Of course, a detailed diary of my modding would appear on OCN. It costs $80.

My mods to the case would include, UV strip lights. UV paint on components and a push pull case set-up the width of each level of the case.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bazmecc

a) all components for a dedicated i7 folding system









b) ~$1300 CDN









c) pure folding for 37726


----------



## xquisit

1) Asus 5870 graphics processing unit
2) $400
3) I would start folding for the first time, and would stop gaming. I'm trying to do something positive with my time on the computer, and think I can help Overclock.net beat Team Russia


----------



## MADMAX22

a) Phase unit or Dice/LN2 pot
b) Phase unit $200 and I would cover the rest of the cost, DICE/LN2 $75 I would cover the rest of the cost
c) See if I can try and climb the HWbot ranks with team OCN or if phase increase hwbot and PPD in folding.


----------



## Su77en187

1) Thermalright GPU Cooler
2) Around $100 USD for two (2)
3) Share my reviews and experience with people with similar setup. It will also be helpful when I start folding with this rig to keep the temps on the safe side. Summer will be on it's way so it would help the temps greatly


----------



## xEzekialx

a) Noctua NH-D14
b) $100
c) I would Like to buy this cooler to get more performance out of my cpu, So I can also push my computer more to the limits for our [email protected] Team.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

a) Ati 5770
b) ~ $200(150 euro)
c) This will go in a casemod thats currently being built. It will fit the red/black theme. I want to buy one myselve, and for this money i want to buy the second one to crossfire them. I wanna shoot for some prices and maybe i start folding again, with the Q9950 + 5770 Xfire


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

a) Whichever gf100 (fermi) i can afford
b) everything helps but preferably $100
c) I want to get a card that can actually fold. I want to get to 100000 and beyond and help ocn pass TSC! Russia. Also i want to start doing stuff for the HWbot team and really haven't had the hardware in the past to do it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

1) AMD Athlon II x2 240 Regor
2) $56.99
3) I just bought a new power supply so a new processor would be epic


----------



## Bellatrix

ATi Radeon HD5870.
Price : Â£299 (Sorry but I will add the rest, your complimentary addition will HELP







).
My computer currently has nothing in its PCI-E slots, I just lost a $400 GPU from 3 years ago. I now have nothing apart from an extremely dusty 9600GT and a rubbish GTS 240 which isn't even mine.

I will demonstrate this improvement this has made on my computer by posting overclocking numbers, temps, also 3DMARK scores compared to my old ones.

Please







.


----------



## nategr8ns

*a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.*
A new (used) Opteron 165, and three 8800 or 9800GTs (unless someone else knows of a better PPD/$ setup? Are these still king?).
*b)* Opteron: anywhere between $73 and $100+ shipped on ebay for CCBBE stepping, so I'd guess around $70 and I could get one, and I could find 8800GTs for around $60-70 each on OCN, so that's a full $250. Not sure how much 9800GTs go for, so I'll stick with the older tech.
*c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).*
Three more 8800GTs folding for OCN? Why not!? I've got all of these PCIe slots open, just no funds to use them.
One of the 8800GTs would be in my brother's computer, so he would be playing games every once in a while (every other day for an hour or so), so that could possibly be downtime for an 8800GT.
I haven't had time for HWbot, but I fully intend to get some records up on there during my February break. I could also SLI-mod my Ultra-D for some sweet 939 benches. The 165 would be for managing one of the 8800GT rigs. I could just leave a 3000+ in that rig and get a fourth 8800gt if that would work better.

Admin, you rock for giving back to this community.


----------



## adizz

*a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig?*
I want to desperately buy a SAPPHIRE 4870 1G costing around $155+shipping
*b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup?*
As I have mentioned earlier $155+ship
*c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).*
I would definitely fold as much as I can I have tried CPU folding before as crappy 7300 isn't supported!
Bought a cheap DICE pot, I'd definitely contribute with some hwpoints

EDIT:Forgot to thanks!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
I've been looking to purchase a 9800GTX+ to run in SLI mode with my other card. But also to be able to crank out more PPD to help OCN and get me closer to the top!

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
~135 as I have just spent all my money on a new card and I am broke.

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
I would be able to let this other card fold 24/7 while on the computer and not have to stop while I am gaming. But I'd also be able to have a bigger PPD increase with another card to help OCN out.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## nolonger

a) Looking to add a Corsair TX750 for my brother's rig and a Thermalright HR-03 GTX for my GTX 260.
b) U$210.
c) With a more efficient power supply I'll be able to fold more on his rig while not bothering my parent's with such a noisy power supply he currently has. Also with better GPU cooling I'll be able to achieve higher shader clocks, which means more efficient folding.


----------



## benjy911

_a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig._

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/189741

_b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup_

Â£133 - $200

_c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.)._

A new card would benefit me, my little brother and of course overclock.net. If I were to recieve the money for the new card I would give my old card to my little brother and his can be given away as a freebie to someone that wants it. I would give it to him because it would then make his computer capable of folding and playing the games he wants to play, this is his pc:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...low-score.html

It would obviously benefit me for various reasons, however the main one it would be is to start helping with folding. If I got a new graphics card I would have thought my computer should be very capable of helping out the people folding and finally overtake the Russians, even though I'm not folding at the moment it would be nice to see us go into 7th place. It would also be giving a little back to overclock.net

As you can see I'm a rather new member but I love this place and I try to help out as much as I can. You may wonder why I can't fold at the moment, well, I can't leave my PC on at night because I can't sleep with the noise of the fan, and during the day I am using it. However, the noise of the fan won't affect my little brother because his computer is in a different room to where he sleeps. The 5770 however is known to run cooler and be a lot quieter which is why I think it would be a good card.

Thank you.


----------



## whtchocla7e

1) I'm looking to add both a new case and a PSU, one at a time.

2) I could use an extra $50 in my pocket. I will cover the rest of the cost.

3) Right now I'm using a HTPC case that has restricted airflow causing my system to run hot. And the other hand, my PSU is rated too low to handle an overclocked CPU and GPU causing constant crashes. Once I take care of these two small problems, one step at a time, I would like to try my luck @ folding!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## zoneuk

i could do with $150 to buy a atcs 840 case or $225 for a corsair 800d
both case would allow future upgrades


----------



## Benladesh

*A) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.*

I am looking at a 280 gtx.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...493-_-Homepage

*B) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup*

~ $250
I'm a university student barely scraping by, I can pay the difference but def cannot afford to put a big stack of cash in the direction of a GPU

*C) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).*

I've been folding on a 9600 gt for 9-10 months now. I fold 24/7 and although I put a lot of effort into folding, I get a very low ppd with my card 2.5-3 k ppd. I've gone all the way up to over 750k ppd. It would be nice to be able to increase my ppd. I've slowly stopped moving up ranks folding because my rig is too slow. The 280 would increase my ppd significantly. I've been very dedicated to OCN, I am dedicating all I can to folding. I would run the new card 24/7 as I do my current card.


----------



## Bradey

hi i am looking at making a dust free system so i don't have to stop and clean my system out i would like $20 for 2 dust filters.

thanks a lot admin

edit: i would love to get another 5770 to help with my eyeinfinty setup,
i would get some benchmarks


----------



## LinksKitKat

a) Micro ATX AMD Motherboard, AMD Athlon II Dual Core Processor, G.SKILL 4GB Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
b) $235
c) I would really love to upgrade my computer from the AGP setup I have now. This would help me so much to be on the start of rebuilding my computer. I recently bought my new case, and a new hard drive, my next up grade will be to purchase those 3 parts all together. This would drastically increase Performance for me. Thank you


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Alright, so on my wishlist is Windows 7 64 bit.
It is about $105 for the version I want.
You can see why here

I hope I can win =)


----------



## [Teh Root]

I am working on getting my new rig up and running. $250 is enough for me to knock out my motherboard or my RAM + new PSU costs. I need the $250 otherwise it is another 9-10 months before I can save enough cash for what I need. College Students don't get much money to live off of







I would like to use the old rig parts I have to build a small Folding rig, or give to my mom as a birthday present or to my brother who is going to start college in a year. Thanks admin!


----------



## Murderous Moppet

a) Corsair HX850W
b) $190
c) Q9550 and a 4890 are too much for a failing TruePower Trio 650w. Not only that I don't want my current power supply to die and take everything with it. Considering two of the 12v rails are running around 11.7-11.6v I wouldn't be surprised if it died in a month or so.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

A: Phenom II X4

B: Windows 7

C: A venomous X cooler

I currently have $240 but around $100 of it is for school, so I would need about... $256?


----------



## Aick

1) A new power supply!
2) about 80!
3) i can actually USE my computer and not let my brand new GTS250 just sit and collect dust =(


----------



## allenottawa

a) I'm trying to build a whole new rig
b) $500ish
c) I'm making it for folding. One of my friends mom is dying because of cancer, but since they don't know enough about it, she will most likely die. It's my way of doing my part.


----------



## Willage

I would buy a new graphics card, ATI HD 5750 with the $250

I would be using this for gaming, would start [email protected], and Fold using the GPU


----------



## iandroo888

only thing i want is better cooling.. either h50/megahalem/TRUE for cpu and/or a aftermarket heat sink for my gtx260 like the arctic cooling accelero extreme gtx280 or w/e its called. =.= CPU heat sink

want reduced noise if not only increased cooling. live in a desert so its pretty crazy in the summer.. i really want to get back into folding.. =[ been trying to figure out if there's a way to get 8 series cards to fold with gtx260.. at minimum i wanna get my main rig folding again..

costs

$50 - $80 = depending on what is distributed to me [if i get selected] vary from TRUE to Megahalem or H50. this would be my priority since i will have upgraded cooling on my main pc. i can move my xiggy to my secondary and get that rig up as well. runs q6600. if i can get rig stable n good, ill fold on that as well. maybe ill get some MX-2 or shinetsu as well. never tried those two. heard no cure time. wonder how much that would help as well !

fold for 37726 ! wahhh. me want to fold smp + gpu2 T_T

i was gonna say hard drives. always wanted to have WD caviar blacks in raid but i can manage with what i have now.. folding more important. xD


----------



## blooder11181

*a)GIGABYTE MA790X-UD4 -get 3.6ghz or more on my x4 940be 
*

b) i might need only 190â‚¬ after i sell the stuff from my current rig to get the new parts

c) get gtx285 or hd5850 
--i did check power use on my rig (at night) is to high for folding


----------



## j0z3

1) a q6600
2) my e2160 is just not cutting it with vegas 9..
9) Folding with my e2160 and three 8800gs in a separate rig.


----------



## zodac

a) MSI GTS 250
b) â‚¬126 (~$175)
c) Would stick it in the family computer and have it folding as much as possible.


----------



## Xiorath

a) CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

b) 150$ No Job & Broke..

c) My Powersupply is literally half dead, it randomly shuts off on me and after all the research ive done people tell me its definitely my PSU









I'd love to start folding for Overclock.net, This is the greatest group and nicest people I've ever met on forums, But I am unable to thanks to having a terrible PSU that shuts down on me 3-4 times a day...

on a side note I'd like to thank Overclock.net and its hard working staff for making some peoples dreams come true.

thanks guys for giving us the chance


----------



## ShortySmalls

i would like to get a cpu water cooling loop. Cheapest i could part together is $240 which i am about $50 short. if i get a quiet enough cooling rig, i can leave my pc on while i sleep and let it fold for ocn


----------



## Lime

a) I need fans. Good fans. These stock ones aren't cutting it at all.
b) $60~ should be enough to buy 3 or 4 nice fans.
c) I want to add this because my room turns into an oven any time I play games, do intensive tasks, or fold. The last one helps overclock.net since I can fold more often if I do get better fans


----------



## Daveros

a) Another 7200rpm Seagate 1TB drive for RAID0
b) ~$95-100US ($110AU)
c) I crave the speed, and for that benefit I'll fold for the OCN team. I know it seems callous in the extreme, but I'll ditch my current team in favour of OCN. I've folded near half a million points for them, but I do want another HDD...


----------



## Turgin

a) Corsair H50

b) About $70 USD

c) I have so many ideas about fan placement, to shroud or not to shroud, and the particular fans themselves that I want to be able to test many combinations. I would certainly share those results with other H50 owners to contribute to the existing knowledge to help others with fan selection so not everyone has to buy 5 types of fans to determine what works best.


----------



## PathogenX

cpu or motherboard or ram The e4300 cannot handle games anymore and rendering my videos in HD takes an eternity







or even an H50 or some new case fans.
$70 - $200 ( any amount will help with the upgrade)

I was supposed to upgrade but a pipe in my house exploded flooding basement and first floor causing thousands in damages.

reviews and unboxing, what I do best. Will do some bench marks
and possibly folding. I cant fold on this rig too low of a ppd and starts running hot on stock.


----------



## Polska

a) Video card - 5870
b) ~$150 CDN (although obviously the more the merrier)
c) Many new games coming out this year I hope to play which I imagine the 8800 will start to struggle with. I am currently between jobs so I have been holding off on the upgrade. 8800GTS is starting to show its age. Should I end up getting this card (with your help), I would like to make a push towards becoming a folding millionaire!


----------



## bootscamp

Hmm, what would I want for my rig?

1. 24" Monitor
2. ~$200
3. So I can game at a higher resolution and fill up more real estate on my desk.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## Craiga35

Sapphire 5770
~$165
I think its obvious why I need it, the 3870 just doesn't cut it anymore.
I will start folding on my SLI rig, for team Overlclock.net of course.

EDIT: Once I get a case for it. XD


----------



## Ckaz

I really need a new power supply. First off, I am about to start a modification project on my case, and I will be putting in a window, so you will be able to see in to the case. I am painting the interior of the case black, and my current power supply has no paint, so the silver aluminum would totally throw off the black colour scheme. I also really need the modular cables to help with cable management. If I could get a PSU that matches my colour scheme, and allows for excellent cable management, then I could finally start my mod.
Also, I would like to add a new GPU to my system at some point soon, so I can fianally experience high caliber gaming, but I don't trust my current PSU to handle it. My electrical bill would also greatly appreciate the higher efficiency, as my computer is always on. 
Though my computer is always on, I have been afraid to start [email protected] because once I get into something like that, I would become very competitive, and competitive folding would really be drawing on my electrical bill/wallet.
Since I will have no use for my old PSU, I will sell it here at OCN for an outrageously low price.

So,

1) Seasonic X-750 750W PSU
2) $180 Canadian Dollars
3) I will use this PSU for a number of things. First, due to its matching aesthetics and modular cable management, it will allow me to start an awesome mod, that I hope to enter in the mod of the month competition here at OCN.
Second, it will finally allow me to start [email protected] I promise, I will leave my computer on as much as possible, and I intend to contribute very greatly to the OCN team. As I said earlier, I am eager to see what folding is all about, and once I get in to something like that, I become very competitive, which really just means more points for the OCN team.
Thirdly, a new PSU will allow me to upgrade to a newer and better GPU setup in the foreseeable future, which in turn, will boost my [email protected] performance. I will also sell my old PSU here for an outrageously low price.

EDIT: Please see this thread as another problem has arisen due to my woefully inadequate PSU.
http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...-may-have.html

Thanks OCN for this opportunity!


----------



## pcguy5

hi admin, here's my entry!!

a) A scythe gentle typhoon fan and some new thermal paste (mx-3... *drool*)








b) $30 should cover everythin'... if that's too weird of a number $20 is fine... i'll take care of the rest (other members will have a better chance of winnin too)








c) My stock coolermaster fans aren't doing a good job... if I get a decent fan I may be able to achieve overclockin nirvana (and a higher 3dmark06 score)


----------



## Lunatic721

a) I am looking to upgrade my 8600 gts SLI to a GTS 250 SLI. My PSU really can't support anything greater.

b) Well, as of right now I am a poor college student, so every dollar helps (so clichÃ©). I currently have applications and a few interviews going around, so hopefully I can get a job soon, but I think a flat $200 will safely cover all the expenses that may occur.

c) I really want to upgrade my GPUs for fairly obvious reasons. I am starting to get behind the times, and my PC is having difficulties playing newer games that are coming out. This folding things, however, intrigues me. I have heard of them, but am not really sure what they are. If anyone would be kind enough to explain them to me,i would love to help you guys out with it anyway I can!


----------



## H-man

1) I would like a decent mouse, my current one is dieing and my parents won't let my spend more then $15 on a mouse.
2) 50 or less
3 This will allow me to play TF2 on OCN servers and get more then one kill (The current mouse also hurts my hand.)


----------



## 1156

a) some overclock.net appliques,

b) how much they cost depends on what ones i get, i would be keen on whatever i can get, i have a glass desk which is begging for some decoration, same goes for my tech bench station

c) whenever i post pics of my hardware/room then it will be advertising ocn, same goes for people coming to my room, oh, and we all know stuff with flames on it goes faster, so hopefully i could score some hwbot points if i put one on my vmodded 8800gt :-D

for the record, if i do win is there any way you could just send the appliques to me? rather than paying me by paypal and me paying you again in 5 mins?


----------



## CM690

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

- I'm looking to upgrade to a Q8200/Q400 soon!

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup

- I would need around Â£100 ($150 ish)

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

- It will allow me to experience lotro in ultra high settings







and I've been thinking a lot about folding lately so I will start when I upgrade









thanks


----------



## Farih

Another SSD drive to get rid of my last plain drive
got 1 SSD behind side panel now, would like 1 more for more storage and to get rid off the other wich is in sight. Then ill have a case with no drive's in sights at all. 
Building a case for the case-mod competition 2010 here on OCN.


----------



## Chewman

a) Corsiar H50
b) $100~ ($130AU + Shipping)
c) Overclocking an i7 on an ITX board is fustrating, there's no decent coolers that fit in an ITX case. Finished rig will be used for folding 22/7







(HTPC rig)

EDIT: also, My birthday's in feb, if that gives me any brownie points


----------



## FatalityxZ

I would like to purchase a XFX 4890.
It will cost approximately $250 dollars.
I will use it to fold for OCN, and can fold with my older cards.


----------



## sinflare

a) I'm looking to go from a 7750 Kuma to an i7 920
b) ~$250
c) This would be a huge upgrade in terms of computing power and it would help immensely in terms on everyday computing and increasing points when I fold.


----------



## sepheroth003

Ideally I would love to request some cash so I can get a 5850, I'm sure everyone wants one of those.

Realistically, I would request a 1-2TB internal Hard Drive. My in laws bought us a HD camcorder for Christmas so we could record our 3mo old daughter. Unfortunately Ive had to delete some of my games to make room for the vids and all the new pictures were taking.


----------



## /Fail

a) 4Gb of DDR3 RAM
b) ~$100
c) Might join the TF2 scrim team. Right now my 2Gb is causing a bottleneck in some games.


----------



## rammunition

a.) New GPU

b.)$200

c.) Me and my brothers are both students. He is a games designing student, I am a engineering student. He does a lot of modelling and rendering and finds the software to lag alot and not perform as good as he hopes. I use autocad but dont have a problem.
Its his birthday in 6 weeks, so i thought it would be nice to buy a GPU for him so he can do his work properly.


----------



## lethal0wnage316

1)I need a power supply along with a new graphics card.
2)I need about $75 more, but any donation is helpful
3)I want to add this so that i can get better Fps while gaming, have a cooler running card, Try out the Gpu folding for OCN of course.


----------



## slothfish

a) GTX260
b) $200
c) I've been trying to build a system for my roommate who is PC-less at the moment. Been saving for about 6 months now and putting it together for him piece-by-piece as I can afford it. All I have left to buy is a GPU, and was looking for a GT200 series card so I can not only have an awesome surprise for my roomie, but get another rig producing some good PPD! Go team 37726!


----------



## murderbymodem

a.) used 9800GT
b.) $65
c.) My Mom's computer has a free PCI Express slot, and she needs a videocard so Farmville and her other Facebook games run smoothly. She also said she'd be willing to fold on it if I bought one for her









Edit:
I say we give the money to this guy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
Realistically, I would request a 1-2TB internal Hard Drive. My in laws bought us a HD camcorder for Christmas so we could record our 3mo old daughter. Unfortunately Ive had to delete some of my games to make room for the vids and all the new pictures were taking.

Just make sure you make backups to DVD in addition to using the hard drive. Don't want to loose all those memories because a hard drive craps out!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


In order to be considered, In this thread, tell us:

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Happy Overclocking!


a) Cooler Master 690 II
b) As much as possible, but I'm not greedy
c) I am lacking a case. It'll prevent my components from getting dusty? Uhh..I'll show my temps or something? I'll do a review on it?


----------



## lowkickqop

Scythe KAZE MASTER 5.25" Fan Controller 
Cost $37
It would help reduce the deafening blowing sound of 3 sycthe kaze fans blasting on my radiator.


----------



## cgraham23

a) I want to add a second Vapor-X 5770 and a 1080p monitor to my Sig-rig

b) I already have enough for the monitor, but the 5770 is going to cost me another $200

c) I like to be able to make high quality gameplay and machinima style videos with high-res game footage. One 5770 isn't powerful enough to record 1080p footage. I plan on making lots of Bad company 2 videos. I could shamelessly plug overclock.net into these videos








Here is my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/Tekkin23


----------



## srsparky32

1. coolermaster 690 II
2. Xigamatek Dark knight

reason: my stock cpu cooler cant hack it at the higher overclock settings, and i'm determined to get this core 2 duo to 4.0GHZ+ which would i'm sure be amazing on an E7200. the EP45 is on its way so i can.

also the 690 II is there because my case cannot take a third hard drive bay due to the spacing.


----------



## Kamikaze127

My wishlist? Well I would like to reinstall Windows this month, but I can't really do it because my HDD situation. I have 500Gb of stuff I need to keep, and only a 250Gb HDD to move stuff with.

A) I would love to have another 750Gb AALS drive. My new HD camera is a space taker.

B) This would cost me $79.99 because I'm broke right now, and that's what the drive costs. Newegg link.

C) I want to add this so I can reinstall Windows without sacraficing files, and to be able to store more files from my camera and the video editing/graphic design I do with my computer.

Thanks for the promotion.


----------



## blupupher

1. Phenom II x4 940 BE 
2. $156
3. It will allow me to use my 2 9800GTX+'s to their full potential, as well as fold with VM on the CPU.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

a) A new case, I found the perfect one that costs exactly $50. My secondary is around 39 or 35...
b) Well I will pay the $13 shipping, but if you all could purchase the case for me I would choose a cheaper one... I have a secondary. That would be nice if you did though








c) It will give me a strong, sturdy case that comes with a brand new PSU, and extra bays to try RAID for the first time. It would be a dream come true.


----------



## WarlordOne

a)I'm looking to add an Intel X25-M 80GB SATA Solid State Drive (SSD) $299.99

b)I would need to add an additional $50 plus tax and shipping of my own funds in order to add this to my rig.

c) This is currently the weakest link in my rig which is otherwise an amazing machine and the nicest computer I've ever owned/built:












Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Warhaven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


My wishlist? Well I would like to reinstall Windows this month, but I can't really do it because my HDD situation. I have 500Gb of stuff I need to keep, and only a 250Gb HDD to move stuff with.

A) I would love to have another 750Gb AALS drive. My new HD camera is a space taker.

B) This would cost me $79.99 because I'm broke right now, and that's what the drive costs. Newegg link.

C) I want to add this so I can reinstall Windows without sacraficing files, and to be able to store more files from my camera and the video editing/graphic design I do with my computer.

Thanks for the promotion.










If there's voting, I vote for Kamikaze to get the prize, but I might suggest the following for him/her:

======
$69.99 for 1TB Hitachi 7200 RPM 32MB cache HDD (in store pickup only)
http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0315531
======
$149.99 for 2TB Deskstar 7,200RPM 32MB cache HDD (in store pickup only)
http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0315534
======
About $240 after tax. 3 TB of storage aught to hold a few photos.









For my own wishlist, it'd be the same as Kamikaze, and I'll just mail it to him/her.


----------



## allikat

Well, in the hope that I have a chance here, I'm rather hoping for a new motherboard to go under my AthlonII.

I'd be happy with $100 for this little thing right here, a nice little DFI lanparty Jr...

Pleeease! My current board is junk of the worst possible kind.
And I'm already helping out where I can, giving away stuff to OCNers and so on.


----------



## Hoodcom

A) Prolimatech Megahalem

B) $61.95

C) I want to be able to achieve higher speeds on my CPU, and right now I am limited by my current cooler.


----------



## CJRhoades

a) Dual 500GB Samsung F3 HDDs for RAID 0.
b) Approx. $110
c) I've been stuck with the same 160GB HDD for over a year and it's been completely full for about 11 months. Every time I want to install a new program or game, I have to delete an old one. I have to keep all of my documents, movies, and half of my music on an external HDD. Not only would this increase my storage, but it would also be a huge speed boost for my entire rig.

My HDD is the only thing holding me back right now.









Once I get new hard drives, I'll be able to put my old one in a rig full of other parts left over from upgrades. Once completed, it'll be turned into a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## Coldharbour

i would really like some speakers to go with my new rig, right now I am just using ipod head phones. Being able to utilize my x fi sound card would be really great!

These speakers only cost $49.00.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836116048

Thanks!


----------



## ZHoob2004

I would like to get a new board so I can upgrade to ddr3 and a faster chipset to get the 4GHz I can feel that my chip is capable of.

this board is the one I'm looking at as I've grown to like gigabyte products lately and I can feel my board is holding my OC back.

this upgrade will cost me about $200 in all, to account for shipping and taxes. I would request $250 to pay for the ddr3 too but I feel other members could use that money and I am completely willing to pay my own upgrade if I get enough for the board.

btw, where does ocn get all this money? from ads?


----------



## LemonSlice

a) A 5770 or GTX 280
b) $200
c) I want to do this so I can start folding and be able to play more modern games, as in games less than 5 years old







Folding on my current setup is a waste of money, as its an extremely slow GPU. My old 4870x2 bit the dust less than 6 months after I bought it due to a small accidental bump and I can't RMA/return it.


----------



## benyu

1) 5770
2) $250
3) I currently own a 4670 which can handle my games on low. Would appreciate if i get better frames with new games


----------



## t0ni

Get a new video card, GTX4XX, and give my brother my gtx260 so he can sli, start playing BF:BC2, some TF2.

I need about $200, started saving for this hardware already since it will be expensive.

I will jump in the folding bandwagon, always wanted to do it, sounds like fun and to contribute to the folding at overclock


----------



## zxo0oxz

I want a new GPU so that I can play latest games and also fold more for the team. My current 3dmark 06 score is under 5000. Also I will donate my old GPU and a small donation for those in Haiti.







I am trying to save for around $150 USD but every little bit helps. Thanks admin!


----------



## CL3P20

I would pick up a Dewar, and a Tek9 slim









...I have 200$ saved towards the purchase right now...but trying to find a cheap, used 20L Dewar isnt that easy









The Dewar and Tek9 would complete my LN2 setup







as I just purchased CPU and NB pots from Duniek! Neither hwbot or kakaostats would be safe then...


----------



## vesley

a) Corsair HX850 or HX620 and the Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus
b)$210 or $180
c) i really need an power supply cause the one i have is quite on the low side. also need a new cooler. the stock one not doing good with the broken thermal paste :S


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My wish list is not for my home computer but for my 3 work computers. These computers are nothing special but they all have 1 thing in common; empty PCI-e slots. So, if I had a little extra spending cash I would love to install Nvidia GPU's on these computer so I can have them fold 24/7.
I see quite a few GPU's in the for sale thread so thats where the money would go.


----------



## JTD92

1. XFX ATI Radeon 5770
2. $170
3. It seems my 8800GS is getting old outdated and its having a hard time running Battlefield Bad Company 2. I would offer my 8800GS as a freebie to the OCN community.

Thanks


----------



## zaeric19

a) I want to do another case mod since I got rid of my WC setup and moved from a P182 to an Lian Li A05NB. I bought a few parts from performance-pcs but I cannot afford the other stuff I wanted to get after I paid my tuition a couple of weeks ago. I want to get 4x Nanoxia FX 120mm fans, a 2x120mm AC Ryan GlowFX green, 1x120mm AC Ryan GlowFX green, an AC Ryan Mesh Panel and some sort of 1x120mm rad grill.

b) All the stuff comes out to about $150 from performance-pcs. I might be able to pay for some of it myself, it all depends on how my job interview goes on the 18th, I'll take any help I can get on the project.

c) I want to add this stuff because I have always wanted to mod my A05NB since I bought it and I have really wanted to do another case mod ever since Project Archetype a couple years ago. I will of course put up a detailed worklog with lots of pictures, hopefully it will give other people ideas or inspire people mod their cases as well. The case mod section helped me when I was new and it would be nice to help other people in return.

Edit: links added


----------



## Killhouse

I'm looking for funds to finish my scratch acrylic build (see sig). Paroxysm is very near completion but I still need to buy about Â£50 worth of modders mesh, a sheet of aluminium and two bulk LED packs. Along with some extra cable sleeving and two 92mm Fractal Design fans.

The total cost for all the materials to finish the build would cost around Â£100 ($200), I'm just looking for any contribution towards this - every little helps









I started folding on my rig just two days ago, now that I've managed to get my rig quiet enough to fold while I sleep. I'll be folding on my Phenom 965 and XFX 4870 16-24 hours a day once the build is back together and working. And of course I'll be posting the rest of my worklog for OCN's viewing pleasure








Keep rockin', these competitions are awesome.


----------



## cl04k3d

a) I would really like a Corsair 1000w modular power supply.
b) I only need ~100$ and I can get one next paycheck.
c) This power supply would definitely make my case more neat, providing more airflow in my case. It would also allow me to run fermi's. I currently have a HIPER psu and there are cables all over the place and cable management is crazy. Eliminating those Cables would be a huge + for me, especially when I get a new case sometime in the future. It would also give me better power to my rig, possibly increasing my overclocking capabilities.

Thank you and if I don't win congratulations to everyone who does!


----------



## yann3804

Something that has been frustrating me for a sooo long time!

1) A LCD fan controller!
2) Around $50 with shipping
3) My case is sooo loud, I would not able to control the fans without something like this!


----------



## Radar

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
New Motherboard for future upgrades + Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103680

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128392

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
74.99 Gigabyte AM3 board (newegg)
90.99 AMD Phenom II X2 550 (newegg)
total = $166

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

I would like to get these parts to upgrade my current rig I built 4-5 years ago. Being a newly wed with my wife and myself still in school, it is tough spare the extra funds for new gear. I would love to get back into gaming in the future, but it not enjoyable with poor FPS with everything on low res. Furthermore, I would like to help out folding and this new gear would allow me to contribute to OCN. Thanks for reading


----------



## NameUnknown

A.). Im looking to replace the two Delta Fans I had on my megahalem, one of them has died and the other is beginning to click and replace my RAM which is holding back my OC as its unstable when I OC beyond 3.8.

B.). I was considering using Delta fans again, specifically these fans. For a pair it would be $84. And as for memory, I was looking at 4GB set of Corsair Dominator RAM. which costs another 177.

C.). I would like to get these so that I can keep on trying to push my 955 over the 4.0 mark while keeping nice low temps and stable RAM. Getting it over the 4.0 mark would help when I compete in benching competitions for OCN again in the future.


----------



## dennisjai

I would like to add a 5850 1GB to my low power rig to keep things efficient, yet be powerful enough to game. Could be close to $250 after cash back


----------



## Blooregard

a) A new power Supply a Modular PSU with around 600w to 700W.
b) I would only need round $60 in order to purchase one.
c) This PSU would allow me to expand my future upgrades. I have other GPUs but I am unable to run them with my current PSU so this would give me the opportunity to utilize them. I Would contribute to OCN by using my new PSU to run several GPUS to fold.


----------



## Conley

a) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341037
b) $80
c) With a more power efficient PSU, I could fold more. I could also fold at night then, because right now my PSU's LED's keep me up. I would freebie my current PSU as well.


----------



## Thedark1337

1. Buy intel core i9
2. Buy 1366 motherboard
3. it will cost 500$


----------



## scottath

1. HD5850
2. $500 AUD
3. Be apart of my mod - of either my Lian Li of my ITX system - worklog + good pics


----------



## uNeec

I would want a Q9650 and it'll cost $230 to get it. It'll help me get increased HWBOT scores.


----------



## GRPace

I would love the new 24pin nzxt extension (about $10 $15 after shipping) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...zxt%2024%20pin

I this would greatly improve the look of my new project im working on.

What I would do for overclock.net? I would post it all in my new worklog and hopefully inspire fellow overclock.net'ers to mod there cases even more


----------



## theCanadian

I need a DVD drive. I've been without for months. Actually going on a year now. It would be really helpful. Just need $25 to get it. All the rest of my money is going to school. Speaking of school, I'm switching to Molecular Biology in the hopes of joining a protein folding research team. What better way to keep people up to date on folding than have an expert around?


----------



## Monster34

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0312963

It would be nice to get some help for my next folding rig.
Of course I will fold MOAR for ocn!


----------



## eseb1

1. Corsair 650HX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
2. Currently it's at $120
3. I need a power supply to be able to handle the new Fermi's. With a Fermi, I would start folding for Overclock.net


----------



## chatch15117

http://www.anartik.com/scythefanclips.html

Scythe fan clips for my MUGEN-2. - $10.


----------



## MooMoo

a) Intel 80GB X25-M G2 SSD-hard drive
b) About 250$
c) Atm I hate this slowness when starting something (booting up, starting softwares etc.) I would demonstrate how good SSD increases things i can able to try (a lot of games, softwares, booting up and so on)


----------



## tagurtoast

Corsair h50
Around 150 bucks shipped (Australia)
This would increase my Overclock and Double my folding PPD


----------



## Chopxsticks

a) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...07&Tpk=HX1000W 1000Watt PSU

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...011&Tpk=HX850W 850Watt PSU

b) would need $150 additional dollars ( baby due march 1st, so in reality who really knows







)
c) Why you want to add this?
I have an un-opened Palit 4850 sitting on my shelf I would like to crossfire with the one in my PC... 450watt PSU im using is OLD...


----------



## gerikoh

a) An Intel Core I7 860 Setup
b) about $250 for the cpu, and I can sell cpu, mobo and ram for the ram and mobo
c) So I can finally compete with the top guys in benchmarking especially when we're up against other forums. So that I may be able to share those benchmarks, and can widen my knowledge by adding the how to tweaks for intel cpus, since there are a lot of intel users in ocn, so that I may be able to help them, especially the newbies. So I can go back to folding for ocn with less heat and power consumption since that cpu has a lower tdp rating. And lasty, so I can finally stop whining and wasting a post/bandwidth of how intel cpus are always expensive. At least I would surely hesitate now since OCN is the one giving it to me


----------



## sora1607

A) Rosewill BRONZE series RBR1000-M 1000W [email protected]Â°C, 80Plus Bronze Certified
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182188
B) about $140 for this PSU
C) This will help power my computer better. I'll soon upgrade to HD 5970 and Crossfire it down the road. With a new PSU, I can contribute to OCN through benchmarking and helping out with OC clubs existed on forum. Also, my dream is one day to hold a tournament of TF2 with the help of the OCN team so we can all have fun (money prize of course). It'll happen one day









Thank you for considering


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

1) 300GB Velociraptor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-322-_-Product

B)$200

C) This will REALLY help out with my OS performance. I'm already buying another one to put it into RAID. This will hopefully sort out the last of my problems. How will this contribute to OCN? Well, I'll be able to boot to my OS faster allowing me to access and post on OCN faster!


----------



## ipod4ever

a) 2 x 9800gt
b) ~220.00ish
c) I just got mobo from a friend with 3xpci-e slots and need to fill them up. Fold fold fold.


----------



## XAslanX

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

- New CPU cooler, 67 C under load isn't my idea of great temps










b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup

- $30-50

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

- Lower my temps so I can hit higher clocks.


----------



## Platinum

a) 2 x 1GB DDR3 RAM
b) $60
c) I need this set to replace my current memory, it'll enable me to overclock higher due to the ease on memory stability. I can help out OCN by teaching other members how to OC properly in my Official Athlon II X2 OC club.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## the_milk_man

I really want a new graphics card. my 8800gt's are starting to crap out.

I would only need enough for maybe the new 5830.


----------



## smashblock

a) AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
b) ~$100
c) I'd overclock this piece and show it to the world on hwbot!


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
*a) A Cooler Master 690, 4X COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan and 1 Xigmatec Dark Knight*
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
*b) $179.97 Shipped with Tax...newegg*
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
*c) well my case is not really the best cooling case around(5770 sits at around 75C with fans at 100%) and this along with the Dark Knight(i run stock heatsink now) would really help me cool down my temps and allow me to start learning to OC. To be honest this isnt something i would buy myself but if i had $250 to spend, this is what i would buy.

Ty for the opportunity*


----------



## Swiftes

a) A Second HD5770 - Â£165
b) Â£250
c) I would love to add it because when the new GPU3 client is released, I plan to fold for OCN again. The reason my total is Â£250 is because the extra money would go towards the electricity bill for the first month, this would be a great start!


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

a) Xigmatek Dark Knight =]
b) $50~
c) would like a simple xigmatek dark knight to replace my tuniq with and i will also attempt to make a comparison between the two =]


----------



## Skylit

A] Megahalems + Fan's
B] ~$100
C] So I can achieve higher clocks with lower temps. I'll share my overclocking knowledge with the rest of the forum.


----------



## nitd_kim

A)e7300, some mobo, 2gig of ram
B) 150 bux
C) pretty pictures for OCN


----------



## moocowman

A. DFI LANParty UT x48-T2R ]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813136049]
Lian Li Casehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112235

B. $190

C. I really want to get into case-modding and be able to post build logs on OCN and support the community the best I can. Unfortunately, although I spend most of my time my time working for my dad, I don't have much money to spend on computer parts and what little I do goes to stuff I really need instead of stuff that will help me expand my abilities. The case would be a great blank canvas to put my ideas on and the MoBo would open up a world of possibilities for me (Crossfire, RAID, more indepth overclocking, ect.). My mind is full of ideas that I want to show off.. I just need to be able to get them out, but I'm just so limited with what I have. I want nothing more than to expand my abilities and become a big modder on OCN


----------



## Daney

a) 2x Samsung F3 500GB drives for RAID0
b) Â£60 / $100 (or below).
c) I would like to learn how to setup RAID arrays and then I'll be able to help others, it will also give me a backup drive (my current) and speed up my system. I will help on OCN with RAID-related issues and continue to fold







.


----------



## rpsgc

a) A Logitech G13/Belkin n52te or similar device.
b) About $50
c) It would make my gaming easier/more comfortable (RSI rearing its ugly head :/ )


----------



## T D

a) A SSD, possibly the Corsair X64.
b) About Â£160 + Â£20 which I'd pay for.
c) I'd be able to go on OCN more since the plastic backing of the SATA data pins on my current HDD snapped off and is stuck in the SATA cable, which now keeps falling out during usage ><


----------



## voodoo71

This is another great contest from OCN.

1) I would like to add a 5850 to my rig. 
2) I need around 200 bucks to get one. I have been tryin to save but with a one year old in the house he gets most of the money lol.
3) I would like to post some overclocks and would gift my old 4850 to some one here on OCN.


----------



## Tank

Just wanted to bump this up so others who haven't seen it, have a chance of getting in


----------



## philhalo66

a) A working ECS A780GM-A Ultra
b) 80 bucks
c) my current board will not stay stable it shuts off randomly and take a million tries to get it to post. it would let me do my work and finally start folding, i would start folding 24/7


----------



## TekWarfare

a) A GTX 295
b) $200
c) My Dad's Rig, comprising of a Q9550 and an 8800GTX, is having problems with the Graphics card, which is three years old, and will soon die. When not using his PC he leaves it folding with both the CPU and GPU clients despite the electricity bills. We have saved around $300 over the past few months and just need that little extra to purchase it. We fold for Team 37726.


----------



## tombom

a) 2 Xigmatek 120 and 2 Xigmatek 140 orange/white led fans.
b) $55
c) Cool my overclocked rig (I just started getting into this) which includes the Xigmatek cooler I just won. Plus it'll finish my CM590 mod's orange and black theme.


----------



## godofdeath

a) cooler master cm 690 II basic or antec 300
b) ~100 for cm or ~60 for antec
c) cool my video cards so that they dont burn themselves down while folding for me and ocn


----------



## enarr

a) RAZER Lachesis

b) $75

c) I need a new/better gaming mouse for the upcoming FPS games being released in the upcoming months.


----------



## FauxFox

CM 690 II ($100?), Corsair H50($70)

overclock.net

overclock.net

*OVERCLOCK*.net

I wish I had some nice cooling for my Quad, with a dying F7p, reading about OCing my rig so much, my CPU already hits 65 load with my dying Cooler.

My case is also falling apart =p, No way it'll fit an H50.

Thanks for my submission. Hope is all I can do I guess =p


----------



## Ulver

a) new PSU, 1000W 80plus (will choose the maker and model based on cash)
b)$200-$250
c)My whole rig depends on it!







My old antec is failing and when it finally does it may take something else with it... if that happens my system is doomed! No money for anything right now (just had a baby







) so I cant replace it unless I win this or save for some considerable time! Help!








Also, if I get a high grade PSU i can add one more vga and increase my work on boinc as well as start folding in parallel (never folded until now







cause I already used boinc and have long history there and not much headroom to spare at the moment).

Anyway, thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## royo

a) Q5550
b) At least 250$
c) Let's just say that my current E5200 is pretty horrible for any CPU folding.


----------



## yutzybrian

1) Innovatek Eheim HPPS i High Power 12V Water Pump
2) $75
3) My water pump is dying and I'd like to upgrade to a higher flow one


----------



## lilraver018

1)5770 card
2)200+
3) would love to up my points in folding for oc.net but my 4670 drivers for folding are no good.


----------



## Blast

a) 9800gtx+
b) Approx 135
c) I would dedicate this GPU for [email protected] [for overclock.net of course







] 24/7.

I have multiple computers i could hook it up to, most of which are not used


----------



## rpgman1

a) Enermax Galaxy EVO 1250w PSU or Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050w PSU
b) $200 - $250
c) My current PSU is missing the necessary cables for SATA, so I need a replacement PSU for my rig. This PSU will be necessary for future upgrades like SSDs, RAID, and SLI/Crossfire X. I'll show my 3DMark Vantage scores on overclock.net and hope to take pictures of my rig.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Ive become recently addicted to hwbot and with this money I can buy the rest of the water blocks I need to cover my asus p6t deluxe v2 and my enroute 5870. Or just buy all the old cards my rigged waterblock will fit and go for hardware cups on hwbot, currently running with evga but that could change as I no longer own one evga part.


----------



## princeofkolkata

1.I am gonna buy a new set of high performance ram
2.approx 200$
2.a decent cooler for cpu and the whole box

if i can buy it then i can overclock my cpu to 4.2 ghz........


----------



## bk916

a) A coolermaster V8 CPU heatsink cooler
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35004&...e=COOLERMASTER
b) $65 + shipping
c) it would help my computer because of better cooling which would allow for better overclocks. I'm not too experienced with oc'ing but i'm eager to learn and would be willing to contribute my lessons to those who are on the stepping stones.


----------



## Erick Silver

NEED! Ultra LSP650 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan, Lifetime Warranty
Why: The PSU on my Rig is on its way out. Fan is making HORRID sounds and for some reason after a few hours of being on the Unit shuts off. I run RealTemp 24/7 and the CPU never gets into the danger zone. Only thing I can figure is PSU getting too hot due to failing fan.
Price: 59.99
And: 4GB kit (2GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR2 PC2-6400 memory module
Why: To get me away from the Generic 2GB PC-5400 that I am currently using. This would allow me to Fold faster for the OCN Team.
Price: 126.99

PLEASE help me at least with a new PSU. I am the only income in my house and am barely keeping the lights on.


----------



## Black Magix

a) Lian Li, Full tower case
b) 200.00
c) Been looking for a new case to mod the hell out of and somewhere to put my "Overclock.net" appliques.


----------



## mllrkllr88

A) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128423

B) *~$150.00*

C) I need this board for my new i7 rig. I want to set the 9600GT world record, I am close but this board will definitely do it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

1.) ASUS M4N82 Deluxe AM3/AM2+/AM2 - 3-way SLI
2.) ~$170
3.) Would allow me to SLI another 295. Would make sure that my computer will last another two years, at least, before another upgrade is needed. I need to start saving my money rather than spending on constant upgrades or tools to help keep my machine on top.


----------



## Krusher33

As you can see, my sig rig is in sad shape. I did a thread and asked what I should upgrade. Most people said CPU's. Whenever someone said video card or SSD, next response is generally "you know that cpu would seriously bottleneck that don't you?"

What I would love to do is get a new quad, a new video card (ATI 5700's or GTS 250), and a new SATA drive.

Then I would do the following:
1. Benchmark old set up.
2. Replace video card and benchmark.
3. Replace IDE HDD and benchmark.
4. Replace CPU and benchmark.
5. Put back in the old video cards and benchmark.

A lot of work but what I hope to show is that there was plenty of improvement no matter what route I went and there wasn't much "bottlenecks" involved with a single core oc'd to 3 ghz.

EDIT: Oh and with old parts, I would finally start a folding farm. Have always wanted to try but just can't get it done with what I have now.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

1.) Cooler Master 690 2 Advanced
2.) Judging by Newegg it is $99 however shipping to New Zealand could be expensive








3.) I found out recently that on MDPC, all the computer builds have been by guys and on the internet in general, I've only seen one case mod by a girl. I am striving to set the standard for female case modders and show that girls a) exist on the internet and b) know how to use power tools to get the job done.

The reason I ask for this case is because it doesn't release in my country for another month. By then I will be back at college and won't have much spare time on my hands. Getting this case will allow me to start on the ideas that I have in mind, as well as allowing me to put the money I would've spent on it, towards my rather large student loan.

And this part will bring my box to the next level because.. well.. it will be my box









To see some of my plans (not all have been listed yet), check out my work log ViPER. Good luck to everyone that enters!


----------



## sdla4ever

1. 5770
2. $165
3. Give me a card to run my i7 rig without the folding card being affected while bench for the hwbot competition.

either that or

1. Trident DDR3 2000 6 GB
2. $215
3. Lower latencies provide higher benchs for the HWbot comp, this would also give me extra ram to throw in my server build so i can move the 275 in there to continue 24/7 folding


----------



## 1234aaron

I want to get a Gigabyte ep45-ud3r 
It'll be about $150AU (online)
I currently cannot overclock my e8400 on my GA-G41M-ES2L at all. It hits a barrier.









Thanks.


----------



## jmann

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
Video Card, i bought a system in e-bay "FIRST TIME" i can say this is my first gaming rig, but it's lacking a VC.

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
I'm saving up money in my PAYPAL to get a decent VC, actually i already have the budget for GTX 260 $170-180 , i can't go over $200. I prolly need $100 to get GTX 285 "future proof"

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

I'm currently using a 3 Year Old rig, AGP FX 5500. My new rig won't run w.o a VC. Sorry guys im not familar with the terms PPD,HWbot as i said im just new here. This is prolly the biggest forum i've ever stumble, for sure this will be my perm forum in regards to computers.


----------



## Pings

A) Asetek LCLC 240MM Radiator 
B) $120
C) I need a CPU cooler for my HTPC. If I win this I would give a review on it, and Asetek LCLC 240MM Radiator Vs the Corsair H50.


----------



## Sabis

1. Corsair H50 self-contained unit.
2. Should be around 50 dollars or so, if not I'll cover the rest. I can pick one up through work for about that though I may still have to pay to have it shipped to me directly from another store.
3. Will donate my current cooler to an OCN member of the admin's choice, will even cover shipping (within the U.S.).


----------



## edalbkrad

a) Coolermaster 450 watts realpower SLI
b) $ 90
c) this true rated PSU will power 6 fans and keep my pc stable for days so I can start folding with my 9800gt


----------



## Tank

friendly bump....hope this doesn't disqualify me :/


----------



## mav2000

A nice MSI 5850...probably need another 50 to get there.


----------



## madswimmer

1.a vga cooler for my 8800Gt. i just bought it used but it runs veryyy hot.
i was thinking the zalman VF1000 but maybe the Scythe SCVMS-1000
2.around $50
3. it will make my card cooler and hopefully stop the artifacting, ive never folded however ive been thinking of starting, maybe this will give me the push i need


----------



## cubanresourceful

a) Corsair H50
b) 50$ (Right now, just plopped down quite a bit for the incoming AMD Phenom II X4 965BE!








c) Always wanted to overclock. The stock fan on my current 9600 doesn't do much. I overclock and my poor CPU just cannot take the temps. This new CPU I hear is a beast at overclocking, but the stock fan on that will not help much as well. So, a cooler like this will definitely help. So basically, more performance and increasing PPD (when I can get it to actually work).


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


friendly bump....hope this doesn't disqualify me :/


The way Admin does his contests it doesn't matter how many times you post (unless something has changed behind the scenes of course).







Good luck to everyone who's entering the contest!


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL Good luck to all the i7 and Quad core owners. The chance of them winning is greater than some of us with lower builds. They out number us lowbies. Oh well Just gotta keep trying.


----------



## iamwardicus

They may seem to outnumber us - but every person here has a shot at winning something. I'm just thankful that Admin has these types of contests - Its nice to be part of a forum that gives back to its members.


----------



## Erick Silver

Absoluley. Thats why I keep entering. They give us a chance to get some great stuff. It would be nice to see a contest for those that don't have the fancy quads and oodles of RAM though too. Right now my Rig at home is about to die. The PSU Fan is making Horrid noises and I often find my computer shut off after a few hours of being on. I think its time to replace it but as the only one in the house working bills come first. I do not have a back up rig that I can get on unfortunatley. When I originally signed up for this contest it was gonna me a new Mobo and RAM. Gonna have to edit it for a new PSU. LOL


----------



## A_Blind_Man

-9800 or 9600 
-(about $100 and we could fund the rest)
-Folding constantly about 5k-ish ppd (est.)

Hello, me and my brother are building a media server/htpc/emulator essentially it would run constantly, and as such could constantly fold 5k-ish ppd. (we have quite cheap electricity) So what I humbly wish for is a 9800 or 9600 (about $100 and we could fund the rest) this is so we can run the emulator and Hi-Def video end of things. The rest of the parts have been scrounged from friends, and awesome sales (like $15 dollar steel case, free industrial case fans, etc.) any help would be greatly appreciated.

And good luck to everyone!


----------



## DK_mz

getting 2 more gtx285 at the end of the month, this extra cash would help me buy a 8800GT or 9800GT for physx and maybe put some towards a SSD.

will be folding on all cards when its all in place.

PS: just made it into the top 1500 folders for ocn today


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
$60
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).
I need a better heatsink, i don't really care for my zalman. i could write a mini review between the two heatsinks.


----------



## Ysbl

A.) An Athlon X4, and a AM3 Mobo.
B.) About 150-170$
C.) So I could finally get some OC'ing head room and a half decent PPD for the CPU folding client.


----------



## PowerTrip

*a*) I'm looking to add an *SSD*
*b*) $250 would be good enough for a 64GB, and I could add *$100* more for a 128GB SSD
*c*) I want to *increase* my Windows 7 rating (HDD is my lowest subscore), and want to be able to reboot my computer in *seconds* not minutes. I am willing to provide benchmarks if I am selected


----------



## `br4dz-

a) Thermalright Venomous-X and/or WD1001FALS
b) ~$60-$160
c) Had to buy a new motherboard because my 780i died after 2 years, so I want to be able to overclock higher as well. Temps are too high to run over ~3.5 GHz, even after lapping and putting a new fan on Tuniq Tower. Also, one of my hard drives just died so I need a new one of those as well


----------



## Ledge68

a.) OCZ Agility Series OCZSSD2-1AGT60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II. I updated as my bro came through again on my clearance sale GPU!

b.) $155-$175

c.) I am a disabled vet from the first gulf war on a limited disability income. This would pretty much complete my system as I would like to see it! My older brother (Yes he rocks) normally gives me his old parts when he builds a new system but, he now has children old enough to utilize these hand me downs. Just about everything in my Sig rig my brother bought for me or gave to me!


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

a) Swiftech MC655 (w/ Speed Controller)
b)~$75
c)Looking to dive into the waters of watercooling, and OC my iy to 4.0GHz+


----------



## Koolade

1) http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
b) $100
c) It would be a nice upgrade from from 9600GSO with only 48SPU, and would be very nice in addition with my new 24" Samsung, which kind of depleted my funds, but would be nice to push my gaming experience.


----------



## elson

a) New GPU (4890 or 5830?) and CPU (Q9x00)
b) $50 for the GPU or CPU.
c) Give me better performance in games + looking to build a secondary computer. I will use my old CPU/GPU, I have PSU, Ram and Mb needs to be checked if its still functional. Need an OS though


----------



## jacobroufa

I would like a 9xxx or GTx/s 2xx series Nvidia card... I fold and just passed 2,000 in my 37726 team ranking... I want to go even higher! I would prefer to get the GTX260 and I think I could find one on our marketplace for around $150....

So this would benefit OCN twofold (pun intended). I would be folding more and I would be recycling parts throughout the community and putting money back into the community. It's a win-win situation!

So in the proper format :
a) GTX260 (or whatever you decide I deserve or can afford)
b) ~$150
c) see above


----------



## T1mzor

A Skynthe Mugen 2 would be a nice change for my rig as i am still running on the stock heatsink.


----------



## marsey99

i really want some faster ram so i can get lots of hwboints









but im broke as my gf likes shiney things







so i need 150 $ or Â£130


----------



## Liability

a) Corsair 800D case.
b) $250
c) Stupid me had to go buy a non-modular power supply with a ton of cables, 4 hard drives, and a cramped mid tower case... End result, cable management is impossible, and it makes upgrading parts way harder than it should be... I'll let the picture speak for itself. To add insult to injury, my case is windowed.



Should I win I'd also give my antec 900 away to someone who needs it







It's a great case, I've just outgrown it.

On an unrelated note, I recently made an account over at hwbot... Getting .1 point for every submission is downright depressing. Managed to get a bronze trophy on my laptop, though.


----------



## Tank

I dont remember what page I posted on but I wanted to update mine as I saved a little bit of money up. so here is my current wish list...same as before just less money is needed now.

a) GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 motherboard
b) $125.00...I have the rest saved up now 
c)My MSI motherboard died on me after 4 months of use, this has turned me off from wanting to use a MSI motherboard again. I am aiming to be able to use this board to help me finally break the 4Ghz mark with my AMD Phenom II 955BE. Since my motherboard died I haven't been able to fold consistently because of this, the increased performance will allow me to crunch some major Wu's and also allow me to get my two GTS250's and my newly acquired 9600GSO folding all at the same time. thus hopefully with all them combined I will be able to break the 20k PPD for team ocn. and this in turn can also help me in the ranks for the team as well. I am currently ranked 441


----------



## TheCheeks

A) A second 9800GT
B) ~$100
C) This would take care of two things. First, who wouldn't want some better FPS performance?







I'm playing a lot of Bad Company 2 with friends I had in high school, good way to stay connected with them. And second, I want to get into folding. I'll set that up today, but a second GPU would be a good boost too!


----------



## btwalter

Like Tank, I posted earlier in this thread, however things have since changed.

I would like to get an H50 Cooler or a SATA HDD.
The H50 is $77.89

The reason I would like the H50 is currently all I have is stock cooling; mainly because I can't afford to purchase anything else for a while. With the way the economy is, the way the Gas and Power company jack their rates up in the winter causing our power bill to go from 40 to 104 in a month and gas bill from 30 to 80 in a month, really put a damper on our account this month.

The reasoning I would like the cooler is I would like to get into folding, and if this new CPU unlocks to a quad stable, I could fold on that as well as my GPU. However with stock cooling, I will be pretty limited.


----------



## Marafice Eye

A.) An NZXT Cryo LX for my sig lappy (which, tax gods prevailing) I should have this week
B.) Bout $70 is the current going rate
C.) Never had a nice gaming system, finally going to be able to get one with this tax return (all of it lol). After doing my research, mainly on OCN, I've discovered that this cooler is damn nice, and will allow me to OC this lappy safely for my gaming needs.

Of course, I won't ALWAYS be gaming, I'll probably start doing that [email protected] once I pick this thing up, and knowing my gear will be kept cool by the NZXT will let me sleep soundly at night while my lappy chugs away with some folding.

(Still new to the site, figure I probably won't get picked but hey, why not add my 2cents right?)


----------



## mrfajita

New build (i5-750, P55 Extreme, 4GB Ripjaws, Tuniq Extreme)
Any bit of cash helps
Being able to fold without using so much power and generating so much heat (SMP CPU folding instead of GPU) especially since Summer is on the way.


----------



## sgdude

MY brother needs a new board, his p5n-d died and after getting it RMA'ed, it still doesn't work. Cost of another p5n-d: $103 shipped. IF he gets it working, I would like the same amount of money for some Logitech X-540 5.1 speakers for my computer (or maybe I would put it towards z-2300s),







.


----------



## jetplane48

I just need a Q8300 because my gfs computer I'd way too slow, so hopefully she can get up to what she needs... She has a 9800gtx and just plays sims 3 but she is interested in folding so we will use my main rig for gaming and hers for [email protected]







I hope I get something outta this


----------



## Aestylis

a) A secksy new Lexa S case in place of my no-name








b) $60
c) Trying to finish up my sig build. Going to be a dad soon, figured I had better get my pc upgraded as most of my finances will be all tied up come this summer.


----------



## wcdolphin

a. two new MCR220's
b.Around 60 dollars, I have about 30 dollars of funding to put towards modding the side panel of my HAF 932 to fit them, then actually fit them into my current setup.
c. I plan to volt-mod my GTX 285 to crank the shaders around 1750 for better folding PPD, also I plan to throw down some nicer 3d mark scores. I have plans to grab some ln2 later and buy a POT so I will see how high she can clock!


----------



## aznofazns

a) GTX260
b) Around $50
c) My HD4870 is pretty lackluster when it comes to folding (~2800 ppd), but a GTX260 would net me 6000-7000 ppd and provide the same level of performance in most games. Also, I could potentially use it for PhysX.


----------



## 1156

when is this drawn? its probably written in bold somewhere really obvious, but i missed it


----------



## kermit101

a) A new SLI 775 motherboard
b) 100$
c) Why you want to add this. I want to add this because my current board (Ga-p35-ds4) has a constant boot problem which inhibits me from overclocking. This is a rev 2 board and the only way to fix it is to get another board. Others have had the same problem. I am stck at 2.4 on my q6600 and it really hurts my encoding and gaming.


----------



## TestECull

I need the CPU and Mobo to start Kick to the Nuts...


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
when is this drawn? its probably written in bold somewhere really obvious, but i missed it

No its not written anywhere. I'd assume its at the end of the month


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


when is this drawn? its probably written in bold somewhere really obvious, but i missed it


Admin (and whomever he tasks to read through the submissions) will do it whenever they have the time to do so - likely at the end of the month.


----------



## 98uk

a) Coolermaster 690 II Advanced
b) $100
c) Two reasons. First is that I have a terrible vibration problem with my existing case, so I want a new one, but cannot afford. Second, I would like to write a mini review that compares the existing CM690 with the new one. I would focus on similar features in each case, but how they've changed and what effect it has.


----------



## Ikthus

1) Radeon HD5770
2) $150~
3) My 8800 GT even OC'd is showing its age now; I'd like to get a new card that can run games on higher settings/AA and be able to fully appreciate my new 23" monitor! I can then use my old card to do some folding or just freebie it.


----------



## TEntel

A 1TB Western Digital Black
~$100

Right now I'm running raid0, and I am only able to back up my absolute essentials.

With the 1TB as my main drive, I could use my two 640GBs in raid1.


----------



## shashidam

a) All hardwares neccessary for a computer. 
b) As much as possible, anything is helpful.
c) At this time I do not have my own personal computer, I use library, friends and family computers for a short time. I can't really afford a computer at this moment because I am a student and my previous one broke. I am working during weekends to make money and every bit helps. I will be able to be more active here, helpful and share my experience with my pc.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

a) Any 2x2GB kit of DDR2 ram that can do over 1066MHz at CAS4 Timings
b) 100-150$
c) Clock my CPU higher (hopefully 4.0GHz), better system response, and maybe use old ram in a dedicated folding rig for OCN.

OR

a) 120mm or 140mm fans
b) 20-40$
c) Need more intake fans to supply fresh air to GPUs when folding.


----------



## ColdRush

a) GIGABYTE GA-MA78LM-S2H or a good motherboard from someone here at OCN.
b) $50
c) The board I have right now has no overclocking options in the bios. I can't have maximum performance with the current cpu bottle-necking the rest of the system.


----------



## dominique120

Q9550
$250
Might let me fold again


----------



## Erick Silver

I vote for Shashidam. Everyone else can bite me!







Seriously though. Shash needs a computer. No sig rig even. LOL


----------



## harrison

all i need is 200$


----------



## Hickeydog

Need an i7 920 from Microcenter ($200) to wrap a build for my dad. He's currently using a socket 423 (I think) P4 (the original) with 512 megs of DRDRAM. He DESPERATELY needs a new computer.


----------



## princessofnurgle

1. Need a new motherboard (eyeing a ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO), my current one can be found in specs, it really is a piece of trash. Also the way it's set up is making cable management worse. 
2. 99$
3. I want to add it because my current mobo is horrible. It will definitely help me trying to get into my new gaming rig (already have my VC). It's something I really need to upgrade but don't have the money for.


----------



## FtW 420

a) xtreme cooling, ln2 pots or maybe phase
b) ~$200 more, I have some saved, every bit helps
c) Volt modded all I can, need to get colder to keep improving in the hwbot rankings (more points to OCN)


----------



## NightHawK360

a) BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX Motherboard
b) $130
c) My motherboard has it's limits on overclocking and it cold boots because of the nvidia chipset with a new ati card. Which ASUS will probably never update bios to fix it. I plan to crossfire but, i would need a board that supports it. When overclocking on this board the max GHZ I can get is 3.2 and I really want to reach into higher clocks. (Can't up the voltage either.)


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

A new HDD, western digital black 1tb to go with my other one. im dead out of space.

$100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


----------



## Yangtastic

Desire: Corsair HX-850 Power Supply CMPSU-850HX
Cost: AUD$239
This nice PSU would allow me to have better cable management and also would future proof me for my future CPU and GPU upgrades.


----------



## Somenamehere

A: Aluminum / acrylic for custom case project I have in mind
B: $70
C: With a custom case I will hopefully get better airflow and maybe get mod of the month /cross fingers.


----------



## Bradey

dd


----------



## Drackula2000

A) XIGMATEK Intel Core i7 compatible Dark Knight + MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770
B)total around $225
C)The DK is so I can Finally OC I know this chip OC's well but on stock it sucks. And the 5770 is cause I game at 1080p and want better frame rates. The 8600 would then be used to fold and Physx. I won it in a freebie so I would never sell only freebie back to the community.


----------



## Vicarious

I could use a better i7 860 cooler than stock. I plan on putting my new rig together this week, and want to get into overclocking. Going to be helped by fellow member Bacchus451 (real life friend). I'd probably get this one, about $47 shipped at the time of post. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134 Would be a great cooler to get started with overclocking, or I would be willing to set up a poll and whatever everyone votes I should get with my winnings I would pick up! Would be a cool follow up to the contest as well.


----------



## aninimous

I could use a new graphics card. The 5770 was DOA and I'm back to using my 4850. An extra $250 for one of those 5900 cards would be nice to max out games and be future proof for a long time to come...tuition and books have a way of eating funds


----------



## Xye

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig:
Hopefully something better than the stock Intel cooler i have atm!

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
TRUE for Â£37 approximately $60 I have a couple of rubbish fans i can stick on in push pull configuration until i get my act together for some others. (not until i stop being a student though








)

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

Increased PPD from higher overclock! (have been limited by temperature) Also will encourage me to continue my case modding here on OCN.


----------



## mike44njdevils

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig:

-I am looking for a 3.5-2.5 bracket to properly mount a SSD, some nice black thumbs screws for ease of access into the case, a CMOS clearing switch (saw a cool one on Newegg) and a fan control panel (Scythe) with digital temp and rpm readings.

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup:

50.00 to 100.00 dollars for the parts...

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.):

I have a short term goal os OCing a Phenom on it's stock cooler. I wanted to push the chip as best I could and using better than adaquate case cooling would be the key. Most of the fan controllers I saw (Scythe) have multiple temp sensors for good monitoring. Knowlwedge is key in this area. I've yet to see a thread on the OC ability of the stock cooler. Then I will compare with a well know proven cooler...H50


----------



## IntelLover

Corsair H50.

about $78.

I bought a black pearl case (lian li v2000) but my dark knight won't fit. I have gone back to stock. Load temps are way unacceptable. I have been researching folding recently and would like to get started but will not do it on stock cooling. The temps go WAY too high.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I could use a few GOOD case fans.
Another 5770 would be really nice too.
Probably about $200 total.
I'd fold for OCN _even more!!_
Once ATi cards get better at Folding, of course.
I'd also run games better!

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.
b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup
c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).


----------



## [Teh Root]

Looking for an Asus Maximus III Formula LGA 1156 Mobo.
It's exactly $250.
I want to get into LN2 and exotic cooling, and the LGA1156 platform is a good place to start, since my current platform has really no more headroom for overclocking. Probably going to do a quick rundown of the motherboard for the users of OCN, and do some demo runs to showcase it.


----------



## gtsteviiee

a) AMD Phenom II X4 965
b) Any amounts of donations would be nice.
c) I want to add this into my system because, my CPU is starting to fade out, everyday it would start BSOD'ing on me, would become slower; I would like a chance to play with a Black Edition AMD base chip and try to achieve my best O/C, and I would be very gladly to help out people who tries to achieve the max/highest clock they can get out of their CPU, step by step on what clock they would want to achieve.


----------



## Danny Boy

H50 around $80 shipped on newegg. I'm just getting my of going and can't get going to much on a stock cooler. If I can oc my rig I inturn can help someone else once I know what I'm doing, u know pay it forward


----------



## Penryn

Corsair H50
$80
One of the few lucky people to get an i7 930 soon as it came out, would like to reach this chips potential. Stable on air at 4.2, had it at 4.4 but heat became an issue. Still #3 on HWBot though 8D


----------



## aroc91

Some sort of aftermarket cooling for my 4870. I haven't done a whole lot of looking into my options. ~$40

Stock fan started buzzing occasionally a couple of days ago and it'd assist with overclocking so I could fold a tidbit faster. Every little bit helps.


----------



## theyedi

a) black ice gtx 480
b) 130
c) it'll help me once fermi comes out. it's gonna be hot, and i'll be overclocking it to it's limits (if fermi comes out before the end of time)


----------



## RedShift

a) ATI Radeon 5770
b) About $125
c) With a new card, I could finally get some decent power for gaming and GPU folding.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have a Gigabyte P55M-UD2. I'm adding a Core i7 860 to it and need an extra $100. It will become a fast media encoding/portable gaming machine (I intend to use an Apex TX-381) and be one very kick-butt computer to complement my main machine, a Phenom II X4 965BE which is my all-round general purpose (games, utilities, blah blah blah) computer.

I plan to do tons of benchmarks with the machine prior to settling in with media encoding capabilty and will demonstrate the benches here on OCN.


----------



## E_man

a) a 2nd 5770
b) 40$ after what I've saved
c) Gonna fold with 2x the powa! And even more when the ati folding client comes out. I'd also start looking at HW bot


----------



## anon-nick

--100$
-moving from a p4, and bulding a 680i / Q6600 build! i cant afford a powersupply, or a case! im 70$ over budget. look at my sig.
- i would learn more about overclocking, and help others on OCN. join a few ocn clubs, mabye do some raid, post 1337 pics.

EVGA 680i
Q6600 2.4ghz
4 x 1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2
no PSU
no Case
no hard disks
Corsair h50 (from a trade)
EVGA 9500 GT w/ arctic cooling heatsink


----------



## Ckaz

I posted earlier asking for the SeaSonic x750 PSU, but I have recently been experiencing some major problems with my system, and I am confident that the cause is a lack of efficiency and power with my current PSU. I will post a link to the thread so you can see what I am talking about.
Hopefully this adds some more validity to my case. I really need this new PSU.


----------



## BountyHead

$40 or so
Will use towards zip ties, tubing, and additives to finnaly get my LCS set up on my i5 rig. Once that goes in i will be able to run my 4850x2 twice as much for Folding and possible setup a smtp client on my i5. Haven't been folding do to poor cooling making my OC's unstable.


----------



## SgtHop

1. 9800GX2
2. $200ish
3. Folding. I need more folding!


----------



## Luminouslight

1. HD 4890
2. $150
3. My old one died so I have been stuck on a x1900xt for quite a while...


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

A: A Gtx260
B: ~$200
C: This would allow me to fold, and run my computer 24/7 which is impossible for me to do currently with this super power hungry videocard/furnace.


----------



## Piff James

a) Gtx 260 
b) 200 - 250$ (But don't get me wrong anything will help)
c) It will help me get to Tri SLI and it will also help My folding for 37726 as both my current 260's are already folding 20/7.

Thank you...
p.s This is a great idea..I love how this site takes care of its members. I did a good job picking OCN.


----------



## kow_ciller

a) Ln2 pot
b) Around $200
c) score me some more hwbot points since I know this i7 has alot still left in it =D


----------



## godofdeath

want to change mine to

a) cm 690 ii basic
b) around 70 shipped
c) run my gfx cards cooler since these are the babies that fold for ocn, meaning i got no front fans on my current case, NEED MORE AIR!!!!!!!


----------



## drjootz

a) Antec 902
b) $120
c) need more air...


----------



## canadianpanda

New OS HDD
$65
It would help me by letting me use my new rig I just built. (My old HDD I planned on using Died) It would help OCN by letting me start my part in folding like i had planned with my first multi-core computer.


----------



## Dallus

Gigabyte EP45-UD3R Motherboard

$99 in a FS thread (FS Link)

I would like to get my Q9550 to 4+ GHz stable and fold 24/7 at 10k+ ppd. My Blackops is very finicky about everything and getting it to fold for 2 days at 450FSB is asking too much from it. I want to get a folding millionaire icon!!
Plus getting it from a FS thread helps out a fellow member with their sale and money issues they may be having.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

This is awesome. Thanks admin.

I would like to get the new AMD 8xx series boards that are coming out in a few months. It will enable me to pair ddr3 ram with my 955! Also, my current board is not a good OC'er, the M3N72-D. I would need between 100-150 for the new board, I think. After I upgrade to a DX11 card, I finally would like to start folding, it would be an impressive worker.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I need ~ $75-100 for a lga 1366 dice pot... I need this in order to represent OCN in Winter Warz. I'm in A class and these guys mean BUSINESS on the cpu end. Help me stop them in their tracks with DICE!


----------



## Behemoth777

A) Arctic Cooling accelero s1 rev.2, scythe mugen 2

B) $60

C) I do folding when I'm not doing homework or playin games so with some new coolers I could overclock and increase my ppd. I don't feel obligated to fold, I just do it because I feel that it is a way that I can give back.

Thanks admin!


----------



## Jaggar

a) some high Frequency DDR2 memory, better than PC-6400

b) $80-$100

c) This will allow me to try and get my e6600 to 4GHZ. Ive been trying to so long 2+years, and now that i got proper cooling i need better ram to raise my FSB up above 400MHZ because my multi is locked at 9. 9x400FSB=3600 max. need 4000 not 3600


----------



## Chr0n1c

With the recent acquisition of my first Wish List Item, I want to change my entry to the following (unless it is too late of course):

*a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.*
_Cooler Master Cosmos [Link] to replace my current Thermaltake SopranoRS._

*b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup*
_The case costs about $200 shipped, but I would use any and all funds received from OCN toward this purchase, even if that means paying for half of it myself._

*c) Why you want to add this.*
_I really rushed myself when I was building my current rig. Terribly. I guess I just got anxious to get it all together and see how it looked. I pretty much slapped the primer and paint on the frame, and really half-assed the whole thing. I would like to "rebuild" my rig altogether. She's just aching for a second chance at life._

*What it will do for you.*
_The Cosmos is a very nice looking case IMHO, but it will allow me to showcase my metalworking and paint skills. My Cosmos will be like none other. I would like to add a custom window, and I have several other ideas for this case that would blow the lid off the case modding forum._

*How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).*
_Of course every single mod and step of my build would be painstakingly logged. Every detail, every thought and every tip I could give would go into my work logs. When all is done I can almost guarantee it will be the baddest Cosmos on OCN._

Thanks for your time,

May the best Clocker win!


----------



## Bandrew

*a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.*
A cheap LGA775 Motherboard for my folding rig
*b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup*
~$50 any cheap motherboard would work
*c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you.*
I would like to run the rig as a full time folding rig
*How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).*
If I get a motherboard I will be folding 24/7 with a 3.2 Pentium 4 and an 8800GT


----------



## Hydraulic

a) EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ & Corsair 650TX PSU
b) $185
c) I will add this so that I can gpu fold better with a psu that won't wear down my components, or not even push them at all. It would allow me to game 'better' as well as push more ppd. I would also be able to then put my 8800 in a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Well. This wont really increase performance, but I already done just about everything I can for maximum performance.

Next on the list,

I would like to have my Lian Li's motherboard tray, drive bays, and main chassis hard anodized in a deep cherry red.

The quote I got locally was ~$175-$200 from the place that does all the anodizing for MNPCTECH.

I've got quite a few freebies sitting around. And as always, I try my best to give back to the OCN community.

Thank you for your consideration.
-Josh


----------



## Venku

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig.

A Cooler Master HAF 932.

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup

~$170 CAN.

c) Why you want to add this. What it will do for you. How you will demonstrate your increased performance within Overclock.net (i.e. increasing PPD for team folding.net, increased HWbot performance etc.).

I want the HAF 932 to use as a starting point for my new rig. I am currently using my mom's desktop as she is using her new laptop and wants to keep her files in one place. When my rig is completed we will have an extra computer that I will setup to be folding 24/7.

Thank you for any amount of consideration.


----------



## Joey:)

A) I'd like the corsair hydro series H50

B) 60 euros.

C) eeehm.. How would this benefit OCN.. I am wanting to overclock my rig some more, but since previous cooling broke im back to stock. I could use this to fold more and better (I just started folding today, took me a while to figure it out). It would make me one happy overclocker since I'm always on a limited budget for my rig, and could definetly use some better cooling.


----------



## SilverPotato

A) 6GB DDR3 1600 RAM and ASUS 785G mobo
B) $250
C) I'm falling behind. I've been on DDR2 since it was released.


----------



## Axxess+

a) An ASUS M4A79XTD Evo ATX AM3 790X, and Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB 2X2GB PC3-10666 DDR3
b) About 250 $, actually
c) I want to add this so I can have a decent upgrade over my AM2 setup, and finally start Folding with my quad, since my northbridge was getting wayyy too hot.








The pride of having a completed AM3 setup =D


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

The Winners for this month have been selected:
Dropkickninja - $30
el gappo - $20
jshay - $100
Perry - $100

To claim your money please send a paypal request to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username and the contest name.
*Also*, please PM me your paypal address so that we can verify each request.
Congrats to all who were selected


----------



## mega_option101

Congratulations!


----------



## btwalter

congrats.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Congrats!


----------



## Erick Silver

Gratz


----------



## Venku

Congratulations.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Congrats to All the Winners









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


The Winners for this month have been selected:
Dropkickninja - $30
el gappo - $20
jshay - $100
Perry - $100


Congrats guys. Make OCN Proud


----------



## jshay

)mgogmgogmgogmg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
The Winners for this month have been selected:
Dropkickninja - $30
*el gappo - $20
jshay - $100*
Perry - $100


Uh, are these numbers crossed?


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Uh, are these numbers crossed?

Nope.


----------



## Ulver

Congrats


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Sin100

Congrats


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Joey:)

Congratulations all.


----------



## el gappo

That was a very funny troll guys hardy har. Now I can buy half the neoprene I need... OR maybe a $20 keyboard


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
That was a very funny troll guys hardy har. Now I can buy half the neoprene I need... OR maybe a $20 keyboard









A successful troll is successful







Sorry bro. Maybe next time.


----------



## merple

grats to the winners


----------



## Lunchbox21984

wow


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
wow
















I agree.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

[email protected] D:


----------



## EpicToast

Congrats to winners. :]


----------



## dropkickninja

Thanks OCN!!!
guess I'll get to ordering that card so I can up my folding output again!


----------



## Perry

Flippin' sweet! That should cover my memory or most of my CPU! Thanks OCN!

I'll take care of this tonight!


----------



## CL3P20

yeah for them


----------



## Perry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Perry*


*The Story*
Since our son was born and my wife is still out on maternity leave getting only 50% of her wages from the government, things have been tight. We are not eating beans for breakfast, lunch and dinner but being on a budget obviously cuts into our play money, which includes any upgrades.

I have had to scrimp and save some money and have about $195 along with some extra cash coming from a laptop repair and full system build for a friend but the $250 would really go a long way in helping this along, especially since my upgrade also hinges on being able to sell my sig rig.

Normally I would not ask for the full $250 since I am not a greedy person but based on my sig rig, I think it's needed...that and I'm tired of being the modest, nice guy.

Because of my financial circumstances I have had to adjust my stance to that of a budget builder so here is my ground up, spring 2010 bang/buck upgrade. I may change the motherboard and CPU to go AM3 but the price will remain inline with what is listed here.

*A & B*
Intel i3 530 - $130
MSI P55-CD53 or CD55 - $135
OCZ OCZ3P1333LV4GK - $105
Scythe Mugen 2 - $37
Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 - $190
80GB Seagate SATAII HD (to pair with the one I have for RAID0) - $41
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue SATAII HD (storage) - $49
Samsung SH-S243D/BEBE DVD Writer - $31
NZXT Beta Evo ATX Case - $60 (the Tempest is just too big and noisy)
Ultra X4 850w PSU - Keeping from current rig

*C*
I do not fold since my rig is turned off at night to cut down on our energy bill and I'm not a hardcore overclocker so HWBot is kind of out of reach for me since I will have a hard time replacing anything that goes *POP* but I will post a log of the build for anybody who may want to build their own computer but are unsure of how to do so.

I make mistakes, I install things backwards, I forgot to connect a wire or two. I am basically your average end user but with a little motivation and just enough knowledge to be dangerous.

Build logs are likely dime a dozen here on OCN but you can never have too much information before you dive into something that will cost you hundreds of dollars.

We all had to start somewhere.

Thanks OCN!


As promised, here it is.

Clearance Requested -Budget i3 Build Log.

Sorry for the thread necro but I figure I would show my thanks and follow through on my promise.


----------



## ColdRush

^Awesome


----------

